# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Sydney's Workbook

## Sydney

Yep. Can't wait to try the tasks!
Recording my progress here<3

- - - -

August; Week 1-2.

Recall dreams or fragments 10 days out of 14. 4 nights should include atleast 2 dreams each.
Activate all 5 senses. Interact with the enviroment.
Wreak havoc on the enviroment, no powers allowed.

(Started late!)
Day 1. Sunday:

No recall. My alarm didn't ring at my WBTB time (5 hours after) for some reason.

----------


## lemonDrops

hi sydney, nice to see a new member join this class.
welcome and have fun with the tasks!

----------


## nito89

*Welcome to the class sydney =].
Good luck on the tasks!!*

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! So nice to have another student with us. Make sure you stop by chat at Thursdays 20.00 GMT+2. If you can that is. Good luck on the tasks, and if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## Sydney

@lemonDrops: Thank you!
@nito89: Thanks!
@Matte87: I'll try!  :smiley:  and thanks!

----------


## Sydney

*Goals:*
- Fly.
- Go up to a hot guy, kiss him, then run away.
- Grow wings.
- Look up and see if you can see the heavens.
- Meet a friend of mine in the dream world (as a DC for a start).
- Do something inappropriate to someone then run away.
- Set a bad guy on fire with pyrokinesis.
- Talk to a DC, say something random.
- Run at top speeds.

*Day 2. Monday:* FRAGMENT.
I can only remember a tour guide touring us through a park in our area I already know. Was too lazy to get up for WBTB.  :Sad:

----------


## Matte87

Nice goals you got there  :smiley:  Are they a list of goals you want to complete over a long period of time? Having many goals in mind at the same time can be confusing. I find that having more than two makes me forget them and actually have trouble with motivation. I suggest you stick to one or two that you visualize on. Don't worry about the WBTB, I find way too often these days that I'm too lazy to get out of bed when I should  :tongue2:

----------


## Sydney

Yea, they're short term. Most of them are, anyway. Those are some I want to do overall, but I'll pick a few and use those.  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

*Goals:*
- Fly
- Run at top speeds.

*Day 3. Tuesday:*
WBTB at 4 hours after sleep because I have to get up early.

After WBTB: No recall.

Morning: (FRAGMENT) I remember seeing a "black screen", and I was playing a Sims 3 game. In order to see the game again, I had to "repicture" by doing something.
(FRAGMENT) I also had another fragmented dream where I was watching a TV show very similar to Big Time Rush, and my mom said randomly, "Their music sounds all the same."

----------


## hashmash89

Hello Sydney! I realize i am a little late but welcome to the class!

----------


## Sydney

*Day 4. Wednesday:*

Of course my alarm for WBTB went off, and I didn't get up.
I did have a small dream though, and I'm getting my recall back!
Here it is from my DJ:

"I remember being at my mom's house. I was in my old room. All of my mom's dogs (she had five of them) were in my room playing.
I remember my mom coming and telling me that my cousin? was still sick with the stomach flu. She was at our house at the time.

So I went outside to find myself in a hotel's parking lot. (I was at this hotel on the beach a couple of weeks ago) I didn't think anything about it.

I went back into my room to find out that the dogs had taken my bed apart and dragged it out of the room! My sheets and comforter were gone, my egg crate, and my matress! The bottom of the bed was torn up and still sitting there. On my rug, it looked like there was a yellow stain of some sort on it. Lol."

----------


## hashmash89

Lol, those dogs must've been organized  :tongue2:  Cool dream sydney! Is the hotel on the beach a dreamsign for you? Just wondering because it is for me, and has been since i was quite little

----------


## Matte87

Good job on getting your recall back  :smiley:  Keep trying and it'll go up even more. Good luck getting lucid!

----------


## Sydney

I THINK I HAD MY FIRST WILD OR AN FA.

You can go here (http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/not-su...ild-fa-120522/) to see the whole story.
I'll probably repost it here later.
But here's my WILD/FA:

I was in my room. I sat up in bed and RCed, just to make sure that it was a dream. It was! I tried not to get too excited. My room was dark (since it was nighttime), and I tried to "turn on" the lights. I yelled, "Light!" Didn't work. I closed my eyes, pointed at the light, and said, "Light!" Still didn't work. So I gave up, and walked around in the dark. As I walked down my living room stairs, I saw these weird bomb-omb looking animal things. They were different colors. I assumed that my mom made them.

 Where my kitchen was, there was a tropical bar; and in front of that were little pools of clear water, with candles and lily pads and flowers on top of the water. It was pretty. I saw my sister and told her that I was dreaming, but she didn't think anything about it. I walked into the little bar place and tried to summon.. guess who.. Taylor Lautner.

 I looked up at him. He was ugly. So I tried again. This time I closed my eyes and thought of his face, then summoned him. He was just a tad cuter this time; but still not good looking. So, I summoned a chocolate bar instead, which kind of looked like Hershey's, but had a yellow wrapper.

 I looked at the words and entertained myself by looking back and looking at it again. I eventually ended up throwing the chocolate bar away for some reason Lol. My mom was outside, and she was talking with my friend's Aunt. They looked a ton alike, except she had longer hair than my friend.

I wanted to fly out in the same spot; which I noticed we were on our church's sidewalk. The Aunt stood by me and yelled, "You can do it!" So I ran, closed my eyes, and jumped. I felt gravity flip me over in the air as I hovered. It was awesome. I didn't open my eyes which was a bummer.

Somehow, I had flown back into my own bed. Or transported there. My "dream" bed that is. I looked out my window, to see lights in a circle like fireworks, and I wanted so bad to go out there. I was thinking of breaking through my window, but I got sleepy.. and lost some of my lucidity. I sat there thinking about it and eventually "fell asleep" and found myself awake in my real bed.

----------


## Matte87

I just replied to your thread thinking that was it, but wow! That's one cool LD you had  :smiley:  Congrats! You're getting *** for interacting with the enviroment. Also which superpower do you want to count? Summoning or Flying? Either way, this week's *** for you. Good job once again Sydney  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Wow thanks!  ::D:  I should really start putting the tasks in my threads from now on; or I'll keep forgetting.

----------


## Sydney

I had 2 dreams and 1 fragment last night.
My recall is improving bit by bit.  ::D: 

*Dream 1: I'm an Acrobat!*

I was in this sort of garden place. My mom and my sister were there with me. There was an awning that I had to climb up a ladder to, and I jumped on it. My mom yelled from below, "Look up on the top! Do you see feet?" I jumped up. They looked like fake feet sticking out from under a heavy block of something. "Yea!" I yelled.

I realized later, that this was a person.

Anyways, my mom and Samantha joined me at the top of this "mountain" of bouncy "awnings". There was a bathroom at the top, with no back wall. The janitor was cleaning the bathroom while we were there.

My mom told me to jump down and do a somersault off of an awning. I didn't really oblige; she pushed me, and I fell and jumped off of an awning, only to get a "carpet burn" on my face as I slid down one, right by the man who got squished with his feet poking out. I looked up. I was still alive. I looked to my right toward the squished man, and I saw his foot barely tapping, and he had a drink beside him. Lol.

*Dream 2: With the Weasley Twins and Harry*

So me, Fred and George Weasley, along with Harry, were running away from someone. I think that it was guards we were running away from. Fred had a piece of paper in his hand. We stopped suddenly. He read a spell that would make a "toy" horse appear. I think it was something like, "Trojan Horse" or something. I looked closely at his ear. He had 2 pen marks on it.

The toy horse appeared under him. The dream gave me a close up look at the piece of paper. I saw "Trojan Horse", and some other things. After the horse appeared, he yelled something that made us evaporate.
I can't remember where we evaporated to.

*Dream 3: (Fragment) Helping Out an Old Lady*

This dream was like in 3rd person mode, because "I" was looking down on it like a video game almost.
I had to go over to this building to help an old lady out. She needed protection, and I had to provide her a spell for that. I can't remember what spell I gave her, but I shot a magical arrow at her which gave her a power (maybe the power of 100% accuracy?). Lol.

*P.S., If it helps, I'm drinking a cup of apple juice every night before I go to bed. Not only to make my dreams more vivid and recallable, but also to help me wake up in my REM for WBTB.*

----------


## nito89

*Lol, nice dreams sydney... Magic themed, always cool .

Good luck with your WBTB's*

----------


## Sydney

Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Tried WBTB and WILD again last night. No success. I think I fell asleep inbetween WILD.. so I think I need to work on my focus; and stay up a bit more during WBTB.

*Anyways, here's my one and only dream from last night:*

The dream opens showing a lady, who has just "bumped" into an awesome car. She is standing by the wreckage, with her very old blue truck. This all took place in a grocery store parking lot. I kind of remember the dialogue. She faces "us" watching TV, and talks about how she wishes she could drive the car she just wrecked. So that, she would'nt get in trouble and she would have a nice car. She murmurs, "Please.." in a whiny sort of way.

Then the woman drives off. I'm thinking that that was a commercial on car insurance.

Somehow, my sister and I appeared on the set. The nice, red car was gone, only to leave a red four wheeler in its place. I drove it around, and figured out the brakes didn't work very well. So I parked it just a few feet away from where it originally was found. To my left was a cherry red Ferrari. I pointed at the logo and told my sister. But it wasn't the Ferarri sign, it was a sign like a flag; and I thought that it stood for "F"; in the dream. This ferarri looked kind of cheap looking, actually; once I was up close.

----------


## nito89

*That was cool sydney... Was the first part in like 3rd person or were you even there? 
Interesting anyway 
Best of luck for the lucidness tonight!!*

----------


## Sydney

Thanks nito!
Yea, I don't think I was there "yet"  :tongue2: 
You too!

----------


## Sydney

No success with WBTB/WILD last night. Didn't remember any dreams, either. It sorta happened where I didn't remember any dreams *before* the WBTB; (the 6 hours I had slept) which also happened the night before. But last night, here's how my process went.

Woke up at 4:10 a.m. No dreams recalled.
Went to the bathroom, drank the rest of my apple juice, RCed once, looked at my phone a couple of times to check the time as an RC. Then I turned on the lamp (probably a mistake, the phone was probably too) to kind of "wake up" my mind just a bit.
So I layed down on my back, hands on my stomach (not folded). I counted my breaths from 1-10 over and over (Link: http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/i-need...-wilds-120605/); focusing on a body part each second. (Kinda thought of that focusing on the body part to relax thing in the last minute) I did this until my body got numb enough to where it couldn't really relax anymore. Then, my foot started to ache (it was pointed upward under the covers). It ached so bad, I really wanted to move it. So I started focusing on sound again, and noticed that my mind was pretty clear, and random thoughts weren't popping up every second. But then.. it started getting harder and harder to stay awake. Now the random thoughts started coming. By my guess it had probably been about 40 minutes since I had first layed down. The mind got so clouded with thoughts that I would forget what number and body part I was on, and would have to start over (I redid this again to take my mind off of my aching foot). After another 20 minutes or so, my body was at its most relaxed (I think). I couldn't relax it anymore. So I just layed there, focusing on sound again. After a while, nothing was happening. No-thing. I was completely relaxed, but why wasn't I experiencing the early onset of SP?
By then, it had been around 25 minutes since I had been completely relaxed. My mouth had been open the whole time.. and suddenly, I swallowed. Not once, but 6 times in quick succession. I freaked out. I knew I wouldn't be able to get back into the state I was in; even though my body was still relaxed. My alarm was about to go off anyways, so I just gave up.

*Time attempting: 1 hour and 20 minutes.*

Anyone know why I wasn't able to enter; even though being that relaxed? What should I do in order to enter?

----------


## nito89

*Maybe you were focusing too hard sydney.... you wanna focus just enough to keep you conscious!
(i suck at WILDS anyway but im getting there)
This morning i got all the way into SP then got scared shitless by some demonic laughter.... Stupid auditory hallucinations!!
Ima try again tonight!

Good luck anyway!*

----------


## Sydney

Hahaha! I know, that's what I'm afraid of the most!
Thanks, and good luck!

----------


## hashmash89

Sydney, your WILD attempt sounds a lot like what i experience when i try. I can get so relaxed, to the point where i feel my body should fall asleep for sure, but nothing happens. There have only been a few times where i started to get some sp, but it has yet to last very long. I wish i had some tips but this is a technique that i really need help with myself as well. 

Keep practicing though, if you get this technique down, thats like being able to ld at will  ::D:  Good luck!

----------


## Sydney

Thanks! Good luck to you to. I know it's irritating when that happens. Haha.

----------


## Sydney

Didn't WILD last night. Had to catch up on some sleep.

Anyways, here's my dream from last night:

So I remember being in a high school's football stadium.. but also at the very top was the balcony at my mother's house! It had the hallway and everything. It was weird. 

I was up on the balcony on the far left room, with a towel around me. I walk out and my friend pops out of another room to my left and tries to scare me. He's wearing a wig and a toga I think. Lol. I said something then laughed, then fast walked down the hall (because, well, I had a towel on).

- - - -

I remember having a "battle" in that stadium against Dumbledore. Lol.  The stadium got darker, but not too dark. All of a sudden.. Dumbledore grew.. to about 20x bigger. Now the stadium was like the size of a sandbox to him. He started to look like that cartoonish old wizard in Wizard101 lol. He kind of reminded me of a boss on RPGs, where they stand there for a second, blank; and then they throw a spell with a mad face, then blank.

So I was trying to shoot some "spells" at him. They didn't even harm him though. It was like colorful rays of light coming out of me almost. It was pretty wicked.

So for like a split second, there's blackness, then Dumbledore is gone. It's like, in the dream, he's standing there in the stadium, then suddenly; he's gone and its daylight again. There were at least 50 people standing on the stadium grass now. After Dumbledore disappeared, everyone shouted in happiness and they all did backflips in the same direction. I looked up and saw confetti out of the corner of my eye.
Then I woke up.

----------


## nito89

*Lol! That was a..... Random to say the least, Sydney . I cracked up at the part where they all did backflips in the same direction to celebrate dumbledore's death haha!!*

----------


## Sydney

Ikr! I have some dreams that don't make sense lol.

So I had around 4 dreams last night, one of those being fragments.. one epic night  ::D: ....Didn't WILD because I got too lazy! Aghh!
I'll probly record the dreams here tonight.
But tonight I'm spending the night at my g-mom's house, and if I WILD I will be more alert than I would be at my own house.  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Badass/hilarious dumbledore dream yesterday  ::D:  

Good luck with the WILD!

----------


## Sydney

Thanks  :smiley: 
Ahh, my phone died so I had no alarm. Forgot about it when I woke up in the middle of the night, and i went back to bed  :Sad: 
Didn't remember any dreams either for 2 nights.
Alright, I'm WILDing for real this time!
AGHH.
I CAN DO THIS.

----------


## nito89

*You CAN do this =]. Just a matter of time, for all of us! Lol that's quite funny, I forgot to set m alarm too =P. 
Don't worry about Your recall. I haven't remembered anything since Friday night. Just focusing on enjoying my bank holiday weekend, yay!!*

----------


## Matte87

Good job trying to get WILD down! It's a technique I really wish I could master, but I'm not sure I am ready for it yet. What you guys want to do, is when you reach the relaxed state, is to start visualizing. The few times I've WILD'ed or DEILD'ed, I have visualized what I wanted to see. This will keep your mind off you real body, aswell as throw you into the dream scenario you want.

Just use all your senses, imagine seeing grass and imagine touching it. When you're that relaxed, after a few minutes you'll start to actually feel it and you know you're on your way. Mastering WILD will take a while because it's so new and exciting. That fear and excitement will jerk you out of your WILD attempt in the beginning, but just as you get used to being lucid, you'll get used to it aswell.

Have you completed any tasks for this week? I was thinking the recall one. Anyways, good job and keep on dreaming!  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Thanks Matte! I'll try that.

Ah, I was too lazy to type out the whole versions of my dreams LOL.
Sadly, no recall for the last couple of days.
I think I'm in a dry spell.
Didn't WILD last night.. I was sick. :/
I'm still a little sick with a cold (coughing and whatnot, interrupts my WILD).
But I'm willing to attempt tonight.
ARRRIGHT. Here's a few of my epic dreams from the other night (too lazy to remember the rest, lol).
*August 26:*

Had about 3 full dreams and a fragment.

*(Fragment) New House.*
I remember us moving to a new house, and being excited about it. I shared a room with my twin sister, Sam, but I don't know why; considering there were many more rooms in that house she could (or I could) have taken. At the far right of the room (once you walked in it was the back) there was a big window that stretched it's way across the whole wall. I've always wanted a room like that, to give it a nice, open feel.

I noticed that when I looked out of that window to the right that I could see my older sister Ken in her room. She had a dress on or something.
I got jealous because Sam got to sleep on the right part of the bed; closer to the big window. She seemed to always pick first. Oh well, I thought to myself, at least I get the bedside table.

*(Dream 1) Different Identity.*
Danlee's room, had gross picture of Kendyl, looking through mirror to see into next room, person was in there, i was Danlee, had shirt off, tried to act cool, realized they could see into my room too, so got dressed, changed back into me.

I remember being in my friend's older brother's room, and just to make things clear, that brother's name was Danlee. I looked around the room to find a picture on his wall of a woman (which looked A LOT like my older sister) who was half dressed. The woman's dress strap (or bra strap) was hanging down.. exposing one side of her chest.
ANYWAYS, there was a mirror in front of me. I looked into it. I realized that I was Danlee! Somehow I had transformed into a guy. I had my shirt off.. very akward. I looked closer into the mirror and realized I could see the reflection off of a mirror behind me into the next room.

I saw two people, a boy and a girl, who seemed to be a couple. They were laughing and talking while watching TV. For some stupid reason, I tried to act cool (like showing off my muscles; which I didn't have) and was mocking them or something. I knew that I could see them and they couldn't see me. (Well I didn't REALLY know) Guess I was acting dumb. 

Eventually, they looked to where my room was and through that mirror. They saw me acting like a dummy (lmao).. and started laughing.
Somehow, I changed back into my old self. I was now clothed in this weird looking outfit; but who cares as long as it's me.

*(Dream 2) Keywords of the epic dream I was too lazy to type out.*
Tons of people, fun games?, standing around in a crowd or something. Played games, tag or hide and seek? played with a couple of familiar boys, mean woman "president" of our "town", sent a big white sheet over us to grab the coke, she banned coke, everyone freaked out, some people smuggled it, so did I, when she sent a helicopter thing over us we buried it in the sand, revenge, went into her "lair" and tried to teach her a lesson, monkeys beat her up, then I did I think, yay coke was unbanned, when I got back all the boys i played games with were very happy to see me.

*(Dream 3) Keywords of another dream I was too lazy to type out.*
Nightmare rollercoasters, being set up near a forest, supposed to be fun but was supposed to actually kill you or make you suffer, I was going there with samantha, Saw katie Lou driving a truck on the dirt road, she sped toward me, I jumped up and hit the windshield, the car did some somersaults, ran on it like a hamster wheel, katie lou grabbed me and tried to punch me, kicked her in the face, the back, and punched her in the gut, i saw my mom in the road, looked like she ran over her, saw it, jumped off car, but saw mom was fine, got to the roller coaster place, don't really remember getting on there, because i think they forced me, didn't know where samantha was
- - - -
found another roller coaster "in the sky" phineas and ferb wanted it, because they used to go to a bird park or something when they were little, this coaster was exactly the same thing, and i got on it without knowing, we tried to get off the whole time, i remember trying to shoot the bugs around me with something, but then they would turn to wasps and come toward me, big wasps, can't remember if i died or not.

My keywords may be a little funny written. Harhar.

I need to stop being lazy. I NEED MORE MOTIVATION. AGHHH.

----------


## Sydney

I was still sick last night. Had a dry cough.. *sigh*..
Had one dream last night though:

*Pikachu Likes Me*
I remember seeing a Pikachu in my dream. He looked like a clay doll almost, but he was alive. He bent his arms in a weird direction, like he didn't have any wrists. Apparently Pikachu liked me, and he would let out this annoying Pikachu noise like every friggin second. It went like, "Pika, pika pika! Pikachuuu.."

So I was a pink small Pokemon I think.. I might have been a Clefairy (at least I hope so). I remember traveling around while holding onto a small balloon that would lift me up wherever I wanted to go. 

At one time in the dream, I remember hanging onto the balloon, and swooping down to pick up Pikachu. It was kinda cool. He got annoying again, so I put him down somewhere.

Then I appeared in his room, and he was happy to see me. He bent his arms in a weird way, and uttered his stupid Pikachu noise.

----------


## nito89

*I think your motivation will come when you have your next lucid, Sydney, it will make you start journalling again properly etc, thats what happened to me cause im massively lazy most of the time.

Seriously cool dreams though, how was it to be a lil pink pokemon? =P
Also some really cool dream fragments on the post above, nice one!!*

----------


## Matte87

Haha such adventures, I'm jealous  :smiley:  Being a guy must have been a cool feeling, I was a chick once and it was awesome  :tongue2:  I hope you get better soon, and listen to wise nito!

----------


## Sydney

Haha yes, Nito the Wise. ^-^
And thanks  ::D: 
I know it, that's what I'm like a lot. In general, I'm really bad about not writing in my DJ  :Sad: 
Well, here's to tonight, that we will all have successful LDs  ::D: 

P.S. I had an MRI done (well not the whole thing, just 10 minutes) on Monday, and i can just say that it sounds A LOT like what SP sounds like. I hear a gradual thumping noise in the background, like to the beat of my heart, then random weird beeps, and very very fast (almost alien) beeps. It's kinda creepy. I wonder if that is what SP really sounds like? The way they set me up almost made me want to WILD while in there. I was so comfortable, haha.

----------


## nito89

*MRI? Well i sure hope your ok sydney and LOL you should of tried to WILD, that would of been funny!!







 Originally Posted by Sydney


Haha yes, Nito the Wise. ^-^



If this nickname could stick please, i would be ever so grateful*

----------


## Sydney

Hahaha  ::D: 

Well I did have a couple of dreams last night which I forgot. Was sick AGAIN. My throat had a little tickle to it, causing me to dry cough like EVERY FRIGGIN MINUTE. I'm taking meds for it tonight to help it, so maybe I'll be able to WILD  ::D: 

Oh yea, I remember a little of the dream I had last night. I ran over my dad in the car (in what looked like the freeway median), but he wasn't really hurt. Only his jaw was killing him.
Weird, right?  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

Well last night, was a fail.
I don't know what gets into me, but I just keep moving constantly when I'm trying to relax for WILD.
I think it's the fact that I haven't gotten much sleep lately because of sports, school, and being sick...
Last night, I must have been relaxing for about 5 minutes or so, because I think I counted around 100 breaths.
Suddenly I just wanted to move, I was so dang tired.. my legs were in a weird position. So I moved them, and without thinking, rolled over.
I didn't want to move from that spot because it was so comfy. So I just went back to sleep.
I'm getting so lazy lately, haha.

Anyways, I remember one dream from last night:

I think the dream first started off in a canyon. My big sister was there with her friend Beth, along with my twin Sam. Well, it wasn't really a canyon. More like a sandy area, like a desert, with large rocks beside us. We tried exploring those rocks for caves, and we found some, but we were hindered in some way.

So somehow, we had gone to a place where there were little colorful people (they might have been teletubbies). I came into a big room that was full of them. I think they were playing games. The big room almost looked like the big McDonald's playplace room.

I don't remember where Beth, Ken, or Sam went. I think I was by myself. I remember being able to do somersaults and all sorts of things. I could jump off walls, and practically be invincible. (How ironic?)

At one tiime I met these two little colorful people. I can't remember what we did together, lol. I do remember, however, towards the end of the dream. They were standing there outside of the playplace in front of a pond that I was sitting in. I was looking up at them, and I can't quite remember their expressions.

Beth and Ken finally came out of there and entered the water. Beth was in her PJs. I asked Ken if I could sleep in her bed. o.O She asked me to come on. So I said goodbye to those colorful people and swam off down the pond with them. (by the way, I couldn't see the end of the pond in the dream, it must have been the "transition" between our world and theirs) Then my alarm rang.

----------


## hashmash89

Lol thats a pretty interesting one. I cant help but think the little people would have freaked me out, especially if they were teletubbies  ::D:  Sounds like the indoor part was a blast, when you were jumping off walls and whatnot! 

Get well! And im sure the WILD will happen eventually, especially if you keep practicing :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Haha sounds like a fairytale, but yeah like hashmash said, they would have freaked me out. If I dreamt that, they would probably hide their true evil natures and I'd have to rid the world of them  ::D:  Nice dream control there.

----------


## Matte87

Too bad you missed chat, here's the chatlog for it though. Check it out and the TaskClub progress thread for the new tasks. They're fun  :smiley:  http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/chat-...5/#post1735116

----------


## Sydney

Awesome, thanks. Sadly, I don't think I can attend any of the chats because I have school while they're going on.  :Sad: 
But thanks  :smiley:  can't wait to try the new tasks.

----------


## Sydney

So my alarm went of for WBTB last night. Without thinking, I shut it off, and I didn't even get up.
Oh geez.

Well, here's my dream from last night:

I remember being in a sort of concert place. My dad was there, and he was the bass guitarist for a band I didn't really know.
But anyways, before the show, I remember being out in the parking lot. It was pretty small for a concert place. I remember walking with my dad in there.

Now it was time for the band to play. They were all side by side on the small stage, playing close to the fans. The only fans I saw were right in the mosh pit, streching up their hands waiting for one of the player's hands to touch theirs.
It was so weird to see my dad playing bass guitar up there.

I remember looking over in the lighted left corner of this big room. I saw 2 people dressed in bunny suits. A little girl was called up to them because she won a prize or something. As soon as she walked up to them, they yelled at her, "Just kidding!" Or something like that. Then she started crying.
Lol.

There were also others there that were showing their services (almost like advertisements) and giving samples of food, or handouts. These people were mostly sitting at tables by the door.
I remember a kid saying that he was lost or something. I forgot if it was a boy or girl. I took Sam (sister) with me, and I think we drove to this kid's house. (It was more like we were at the concert place with the kid, then blackness, then we were at his house)

I remember the kid telling me his grandparents (who kept him) were out of town. Once we were on the lot of his house, we just saw a gravel road. Then as we came to the top of the hill, we saw a fork in the road that lead to a house and a shed. I saw a Lamborghini that was parked there, and it was yellow and black. It was pretty sweet.
I also saw a couple of other cars, but they weren't very awesome.

----------


## Sydney

I just had a thought. I'm thinking that maybe instead of setting an alarm, I drink a lot of water/AJ the night before so my body will tell me when it's time to wake up. Then once I do, I'll try not to move to see if I can maybe get a DEILD. If I do move or SP doesn't come for a while, I'll get up and do WBTB/WILD like normal.

Waddya think? Should I just use one of those alarms that beeps but then goes off?

----------


## Matte87

Yeah definitely worth a try  :smiley:  I don't think I could do it though, having my bladder that full would only distract me  :tongue2:  But what it does, is to wake you up at the end of your dreaming cycle, and that's the perfect time to do a WBTB. I would use the alarm instead of drinking water though.

----------


## Sydney

Alrighty, sounds good. Do you know of any good alarms, Matte? Especially for phones? (I can use one on my laptop, its just that the sound of my laptop on at night distracts me) I have an EnV Touch, but am getting an iPhone soon.

----------


## Sydney

I totally forgot all of my dreams from last night. Not even a measly little fragment. I had to get up early for a Cross Country meet, so I didn't have time to write anything down.  :Sad:

----------


## Sydney

Never woke up last night without laying still. Trying a DEILD alarm tonight, though. (I'm using the Easy MP3 alarm.. if anyone has any good sounds I could use, please tell me)

Remembered a dream and a fragment last night though.  ::D:  I'm getting better.

*Dream:*
So I remember being in a pyramid sort of thing. I had to get out. I was at the very top, and I had 9 levels to go. We had to get through these crazy mazes and traps without getting killed. They way out was at the bottom. I was given a guide, who was very calm and collected; she was almost like not human. She sort of seemed like part angel to me or something.

After going through a maze or something, I said something like, "Finally, we're through that." And she said, "Nine more floors to go."

I think there was a bad guy that came to hinder us from going down. All they did was argue with us though. Pretty lame. I think the angel was showing what she could do to him, and she had some gold appear in her hand and she dropped it on the floor. I picked it all up and stashed it away in a box somewhere for myself LOL. Greedy much?

Somehow, we had gotten out. Either this was a second dream or the same dream, but I'll treat it like the same dream. I was back in my "world". And the angel went back to hers. For some reason, mechanical parts started falling from the sky, like car parts. I somehow got over to that angel's world and told her that she needed to come to my world, because her end of the world was near.

I had recently heard a phrofecy where the "alien" world would end first. Then the "human" world would end next.
She did not want to come. I can't really remember the rest of this dream, though.

*Fragment:*
I think I was Chloe King. I was with one of her protectors, and I forgot his name. We were in a cave for some reason. There were these violent gaurds gaurding the entrance to the cave. I remember my protector having to see very far (in the dream he could, because, well, he was a Mai). At the end of the dream, I was stabbed or he was stabbed. I can't remember.

----------


## Sydney

No recall last night. Didn't hear my alarms either. I think I need a new alarm.

----------


## Crow360

Maybe try auto suggestion to wake up instead of an alarm, or try some alarm ring that's really annoying? For me my alarm never wakes me up no matter how loud it is -.-

----------


## hashmash89

Yeah i agree about the autosuggestion, whenever i would use an alarm, just turning it off would make me forget so much of my dream. It takes a while but with practice, you should be able to just wake up on your own after different rem cycles. Either way good luck tonight sydney!

----------


## Matte87

Nice to see that you're improving!  :smiley:  Try different kinds of alarms and like the boys said, autosuggestions might work. Good luck!

----------


## Sydney

Thanks! I may try autosuggestion tonight. Any tips on what to say to my subconscious? Lol. Like "After I dream, I will wake up and not move."? Something like that?

----------


## Crow360

I usually say something along the lines of " I will wake up in four to six hours" or something like that, but it never hurts to experiment

----------


## hashmash89

I've always liked "I will wake up after every dream cycle" but like crow said, experiment with a few and you'll find which is most effective for you  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Yeah I'd go with the: "I will wake up after every dream cycle" one. It's more the intention of wanting to wake up, than the actual mantra that is important. Aslong as you intend to wake up a few times each night or during the morning, you probably will  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Well, can't remember any dreams last night. D'oh, I think waking up too many times is what caused my non recall.  :Sad: 
I'll get it tonight. WILD tonight ohhh yes.

----------


## Sydney

Alright. So last night, I woke up for my WBTB. Made myself get up and use the restroom, then got back in bed. I tried to situate myself to WILD; then started counting. I trailed off at about 48 or so and fell asleep.
I woke up 30 minutes later and didn't even get up. I just rolled over and tried to WILD again. I got to around 350 then said to myself, "Ugh. I need my sleep, I have to get up in 1 and a half hours to run anyway."

Darn my unfocused mind.

Well I had a vivid dream after that. Here's how it went:

I remember going to stay with my aunt or something, who was an actress (not in real life). She stayed in a sort of apartment thingy. Since I stayed with her, I was apparently in the acting business now. I didn't know my aunt that well, though.

So she showed me the rooms. First she showed me my room. It was old. I had a couple of old beds in it, including a very small bed, probably for a doll.

She said that she was going to take a shower. I don't know why I decided to take one to. O.O There was only one shower. She got in before me and I got mad because I wanted to take the first one LOL.
So I was standing in the bathroom while she was taking one, with clothes off. The door was cracked, and I peeked out of it. No one else lived there except me and her, but you never know.

There was a big window that stretched it's way across the room in front of the kitchen and the living room (they were connected). In the middle of the window was a glass door. And I saw a couple of people walking up here! I concluded that it was probably the director and his crew; because there was one man walking with a coffee cup in his hand with a few people walking behiind him.

I stood there, and didn't know what to do. My aunt was in the shower. I was naked. So I grabbed the nearest towel and ran for cover to my room, hoping that they wouldn't come in before then.

- - - -

Somehow, the dream skipped ahead. My aunt was out of the shower, and my sister and her friend Dylan were over. They were playing a video game or something on the kitchen counter. Sometimes, they would ride around the house in a little four-wheeler thing. I can't really explain it.. Lol.

Sooner or later, the director and his crew came back to the house. My aunt told me they were going to use me for something, and that we had to run away. Now this was weird. I was now in my aunt's shoes, running away, and carrying ME. With a bowl of fruit in my hand LOL. I guess "she" grabbed it on her way out for food. It got really vivid right here. A cantelope slipped off of the bowl and I caught it and kept running. Lol.

----------


## hashmash89

Haha funny dream, took a couple of strange twists  :tongue2: 

Awesome dedication with your WILD attempts, getting to 350 would have taken a while. Good luck tonight sydney!

----------


## Matte87

Haha it seems to me that you're naked in alot of your dreams  :tongue2:  Yeah very good dedication on the WILD, good job! Be the first to complete that task now  :smiley:  Funny dream overall.

----------


## Sydney

Lmao. Thanks! I really want to "un-lazy" myself hahaha.

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by Sydney


Lmao. Thanks! I really want to "un-lazy" myself hahaha.



Its pretty hard to do =P*

----------


## Sydney

Ikr.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sydney

Didn't have time to post my dreams this morning! Well anyways, last night I apparently never set my WBTB alarm.
Weird.
I just slept through the whole night  :Sad:  Guess I needed my sleep though.

OK. So here's my sort of fragment from last night.

I remember a dream where we were "starting over" a video game. I was in the video game. The "characters" (since they were DCs) were in on the whole situation, so they decided to help me. I don't really know why I had to beat the video game.

I remember seeing a picture of a building that had ledges or something all around it.

So I had a boyfriend in this game. He was in on it, too. He was a chubby weirdo... he wanted me to kiss him I think. I was like, "Uh, no!" But he forced me anyways. It was so disgusting. It actually wasn't really a kiss, it was more like a lick on my face. UGH.

This all took place inside a room that was almost like a hotel's room, but it was inside the strange building above. Another guy walks in. He's tall, thin, and actually cute. He has his hat on backwards. He looks and reminds me of a guy in my class, who is less cuter. He says to me, "We'll just use him when we need to, to progress through the game," Now he faces my boyfriend and says, "just leave her alone."

Butterflies. ^-^

----------


## nito89

*Lmao sydney, proper knight in shining armour there. Too bad about the lick from a fatty, bit weird 

Hopefully you can dream of sexeh boys tonight, and maybe even be naked again  ya know, to make up for it. Haha.
Good luck LD'ing anyway
(sorry haha)*

----------


## Sydney

LOL. Totally, Nito, totally.

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Haha nice kiss there  :tongue2:  We all need our beauty sleep sometimes  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

So I got up for WBTB last night. Went to about 350 breaths.. my mind kept wandering. I don't know why, it was just so boring that I just flat out moved. I wasn't really tired or anything.
Not sure if I need a new technique.. or just pure focus.

But anyways, here's my 2 dreams from last night:

*Dream 1: Velvet Cupcakes*
I was at my dad's house. I remember walking into my kitchen and seeing a baggie that was full of red velvet cupcakes! I had never had one in my life, but apparently I was eager to try one now. My dad was standing there, and he told me I could have one. I looked closer and saw that all of them except one had a ton of icing on it. He pointed at the one with tons of icing on it and said, "That's mine."

So I just took one with just little bitty icing. Ew.

My step mom was there as well. Where our laundry room is now, she was there standing, by a little "booth". This booth was a place that I could put flavor packs (or something like that.. I think they were unedible) on my cupcake. So I walked up there and she asked me which one I wanted. They all looked the same. Like little white balls... but they were hard. They looked like marbles only white. I don't think I took one.

I went downstairs into the den, and sat on a chair by a bookcase that wasn't there before. The same white marbles (that my step mom was going to give me) were hanging up, almost like streamers on the bookcase. It was weird.

*Dream 2: Flooded House*
I was walking down a driveway. I noticed there was a basket ball goal sitting there, opposite the garage. To the right of the whole place, sat a graveyard, but it wasn't very creepy. It was kind of peaceful.

I walked into the house through the garage door, and before me there was a group of people. I hadn't noticed, but there was water up to my ankles in there. I took it as normal.

I really don't know why I was there. At one time, we all ran to the door. Suddenly I asked, "Wait, has the water always been this high?"
Lol. Silly me.

----------


## nito89

*Haha strange dreams sydney! 
Recall looks like your Back on track now  Nice one!*

----------


## hashmash89

Some funny dreams sydney, that guy licking your face a few days ago cracked me up! Did you actually try one of those cupcakes, is that what you meant by ew? like it was bad? I personally have yet to really eat something i enjoyed in a dream, its always weird stuff, so i wouldnt be surprised if it was gross. 

Nice dedication on the WILD attempts, just make sure the counting isnt keeping you awake, ive heard it can do that for some people. Good luck tonigh!

----------


## Sydney

Thanks! And the cupcake didn't have any icing on it, so it was well, basically bread.  :Sad:

----------


## Sydney

Didn't remember any dreams from last night. :/ Had to get up early and rush so I don't really remember anything.
Last night, my WBTB didn't go so well. My alarm went off, then I turned it off. I was too lazy to get up, so I just said to myself that I would WILD right there. But then I ended up following asleep shortly after lol.

----------


## Sydney

Forgot all of my dreams last night.  :Sad:  WBTB alarm went off (or it didn't, because I don't remember shutting it off), shut it off, went to sleep. Darn it. I'm so darn unfocused lol.
But, I woke 2 hours later and attempted to WILD without getting up. I got pretty far! But no SP sadly. (Every WILD attempt so far has just been me getting as far as relaxing completely, no SP yet)

I posted how I attempted in a help thread of mine, but I'll just quote it here:





> So I tried that tech last night. (Counting my breaths 1-10 over and over, while visualizing vertical bars) I got MUCH farther than I did with just plain counting. After about 30-40 minutes (or what seemed so) I was pretty numb and relaxed, but, I didn't know how to transition into the dream. I hadn't started SP yet; but I didn't know how to get it to come, because I was just laying there numb and relaxed for about 20 more minutes after that, waiting, still counting.
> 
> I know I have to wait for SP, but I'm afraid that I'm doing something wrong, and that SP did not come because of it.

----------


## nito89

*Its hard really, maybe your focusing too hard, but if you dont focus hard enough you'll lose consciousness. I hate to say that cause i know how frustrating it is... But thats the main problem with WILD i guess. =[. We'll get there!*

----------


## Sydney

That's the spirit  ::D: 
I'm going to bed earlier than normal and going for a full WBTB this time (no falling asleep after turning off alarm, no being lazy and staying in bed)... I'm sooo craving a lucid dream. I need a real good stress reliever  :wink2:

----------


## Matte87

Good luck Sydney! Eat something. With every bite you go: "This is lucidity food, it will make me lucid and I will do..." then you visualize and really crave what you've set up. Having a task fresh in mind that you want to achieve so bad helps alot  :smiley:  

Short WBTB's don't usually work for me. But almost every time I get up and stay up for 15-25 minutes, I get lucid.

----------


## Sydney

Arghh. Woke up for my WBTB, got up for about 5 minutes, started to WILD then drifted off.  :Sad: 
Oh yea. I had some cool dreams last night. Here they are:

*Dream:*
I was traveling with a group of people somewhere. Not sure where, though. In the group was a boy in my class, Dylan, also Mike, another guy in my class. There were some other random faces thrown in there too.

I took a plastic bag of things as we went. (Mostly food and small supplies) We came along this little garage shed place. It was the shape of a garage, but no garage door, instead it was an outside kitchen/bar area.

Inside, it was another kitchen, lining the two walls in the far corner. In the middle of the room was just a big space; possibly to place a few sleeping bags, I thought. I visualized this also.

I put the plastic bag on the first kitchen counter I saw. I took out most of the things - chips, chips, and yea, chips. We only had chips.
I walked outside and took a good long look at the place. The others (in the group) were standing off a ways talking to one another. I shrugged and went back inside. Dylan followed me in, and started whipping me with a rag, trying to be a flirt, I think lol.

I took a small whip thing (not sure what it was, some sort of toy whip) and whipped him on the head with it, not hard. It didn't even hurt him.

Once back outside, I saw a colored (sorry, couldn't think of a better word) family of a mother and a daughter walking towards us. The mom yells, "Get out of my house!" I kind of stand there for a minute. The mother orders her child to go find her Glow Stick that she lost. All of a sudden, I hear a radio announcer saying, out of nowhere, "...a lost Glow Stick..." So weird. Then I rush back inside and grab all of my things and shove them inside the bag.

I hear vibrating. I look up over my shoulder. It's my phone, on the counter. The screen is lit up. Then I woke up. I figure out that it's my phone alarm in real life.
Darn :/ I wanted that dream to go on longer haha.

*Fragment:*
My mom had died from an unknown cause. I just remember being in a graveyard, with my dad kneeling at her grave. All of the graves looked the same, except for hers. She had a bigger one.

At one point during the dream, someone (could have possibly been my dad) granted my wish of having more of a body figure. Lol. It's weird how that transitions. Anyways, I remember looking into a mirror as I was "transforming". I got taller, skinnier, hips got bigger, also upstairs got bigger as well Lol.

That's pretty much it.

----------


## Sydney

WILD last night didn't work out too well, lost consciousness just as I was starting.
I'VE GOT THIS IN THE BAG THO.

So I only remember 2 frags last night, I'll just post them anyways to work on my recall:

*Fragment 1:*
I remember being in a large building, with a set up "playground". As a model (A model model) I had to turn flips and stuff in the air, while playing on the playground equipment. It was so weird. I remember having to jump like, 10 feet in the air up to this platform. I can't remember if I made it or not lol.

*Fragment 2:*
I remember seeing a man looking out of a hotel window. Well, it was a hotel room on the inside, but the window had like concrete on the bottom and top of it, for like a window sill and window "awning". It sort of looked like a hospital window (or the stuff outside of an airport/hospital district parking lot). Yeah.

P.S. Does anyone feel like they are soooo excited about lucid dreaming during the day, but when it's time for your WBTB, you could care less?

----------


## Matte87

Haha that's because you're all used to going up late in the morning and being lazy  :wink2:  Disciprine! Exactly what you're doing when writing down fragments.

----------


## Sydney

Yess I need more discipline hahaha. Thanks Matte.  :wink2:

----------


## Matte87

No probremo! Will you attend chat tomorrow? We'll come up with a few cool tasks for the upcoming two weeks.

----------


## Sydney

I wish I could, but chat is right around in the middle of my school day.  :Sad:  I can't remember the exact time it is in my time zone, though. I'm not good with times (mines central, btw)... lol.

----------


## Sydney

SO.. didn't WBTB last night because I was sleeping on the floor. Yea, not so comfy lol. Also because I had to get up at 5, and I just wanted to sleep.
Had a fragment last night I think *sigh*... but here it is:

*Fragment:*
So I was with my Cross Country team in an unfamiliar place. It looked like the outside of an airport; almost like a little plaza, with a huge building towering over us. Our coach wanted us because she wanted to tell us what was coming up "next week". She told us we were to go on an Elemental run (that's what she called it.. lol) in a couple of weeks, where, you run 48 miles straight.
I remember saying a random comment like, "Wow, I guess to prepare, I'll just not eat anything for 2 days." Why am I always so weird in my dreams?
Anyways, a kid named David on my team had his dad come as well to listen. As he was leaving in his large grey truck, he noticed that his wheels were missing. All four of them. But he could still roll down the road like normal! I didn't think of this as weird at all. 
So as he was leaving, his four wheels came rolling out of nowhere, all in a group, side by side, almost like they just popped off the car and kept rolling in that formation. So David's dad aimed to get right in between the wheels with his car, so hopefully they would "pop" back on while they were rolling. It was a pretty unsuccessful attempt I would say, because not long after missing the wheels, he rolled into a ditch. Haha.

Pretty much all I remember.

----------


## Sydney

I think I was too awake last night with my WILD. Stayed doing my tech for about 45 minutes, then gave up and went back to sleep. I'm sad that I didn't get a single tech in these last 2 weeks, but I've got a gut feeling that I'll get some these next two weeks.  :wink2: 

Anyways, here is a dream and fragment:

*Dream:*
I remember being a rapper for Taylor Swift. I don't know why, but she needed one. I was in a room on a small stage with speakers behind me. In front of me was a large black wall. I got on the floor and started running around on my side, saying random gibberish which I forgot. Weird lol.

After that weird episode, I walked into my older sister Ken's room. Taylor Swift was there, laying on her bed, in a gorgeous white dress! She looked at me like she was drunk. So I just walked out.
I walk back into my room and find a ton of pillows on top of each other in the back of the room. They're like blue and white colored. I questioned why they were there, but I never thought that it could have been a dream. I look to the right through my twin sister Sam's and my connected bathroom. I see into Sam's room, and her attic, too (she doesn't have one, lol). Ken is walking up in it, with a boy from out school who is a year younger than her. They are talking about something.

Later on in the dream, I figured out that Ken was up there looking for inspiration for her song writing. Weird.

*Fragment:*
I remember being with Ken's friend Beth in a van. We went to a park at nighttime. No one was there except us, at least we thought. We rode around for quite some time. I thought at least sometime, we would find a baby in its stroller, abandoned or lost. Then, I saw an empty stroller sitting on the side of the road. But, as we turned the corner, sure enough, there was a baby in its stroller. All alone, under a streetlight. I said to Bethany, "Can't we take it and find it's mother?" And she told me to just leave it there.  :Sad: 

That's all I remember.

----------


## Matte87

Ah you're still at it, nice  :smiley:  Make sure you read the chatlog and vote on the new poll I just posted. Also, check out the new tasks. I hope you'll like em  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Okeydokey, will do.  :wink2: 

Planning to WILD again tonight, this time waking up earlier (6 hours, not 7) this time, though.

----------


## hashmash89

"I remember being a rapper for taylor swift" LOL that really caught me off guard  ::D:  Too bad you had to leave that baby  :Sad:  

Good luck tonight!

----------


## Sydney

After I woke up 6 hours later, I stayed up for 15 minutes. Then I attempted WILD.
During the middle of it, (the relaxation) my sister came in to use the restroom, and left my door wide open. It being open made me feel uncomfortable, like there was someone watching me. A couple of minutes later, it had felt like 45 minutes with nothing happening. So I got up, checked my phone, and it had only been 25 minutes :/ So I tried again. After what felt like a while, I looked at my phone again. It had only been around 20 minutes! So I just rolled over and fell asleep.  :Sad: 

*Only dream:*
I remember being in my friend's grandmother's van. She talked to us about playing with her grandson, (my friend's little brother) who was only around 2. The grandmother said, "He's gotten so much better at saying words! He even called me Baby ____" (her name which I can't remember) After a little bit of talking about him in the van, I told her that I had left something back at my cousin's house (which she lived, for some weird reason. My cousins live like 10 hours away from my friend), and I immediately "flashbacked" to see my blue bag hanging on the garage door.

So she drove us back to the house, and as we drove up, I saw my blue bag had been thrown onto the ground for some reason.

That's all I remember.  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Aw too bad on that WILD attempt. It can be a hard technique to master, but in time you definitely will with that kind of dedication. What I suggest you do (if you can sleep with them) is to buy some earplugs. Even perhaps a sleeping mask. I find that earplugs are gold worth and I only wake up when my body wants to when I'm wearing them.

Do you have a task you intend to do in mind? Keep on dreaming!  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

So do you mean that I should put the earplugs in all night, to wake up whenever, or put them in right before my WILD?

Well last night was a fail, again (I'm getting there..). I slept for 6 hours once more just to see if that could have been my right time. Stayed up for around 11 minutes this time, then attempted WILD. About 20 minutes into it, i was fairly relaxed, then my leg moved. I tried to make up for it without thinking about it, but just that leg moving killed my relaxation.  :Sad:  I can't remember if I tried again after that or not.. but I think I did. I must have fallen asleep though.

I had a handful of dreams last night, though.  :smiley:  Here they are:

*The Little House:*
I walked with my dad up to this small house by the street. It was dark. We were probably homeless. The doors of the small house were open, so we casually walked in, and asked if anyone was home, there was a woman there, that was sort of like a motherly figure to me in the dream.
She put me to work for some reason, I think watering plants. I think there was another girl there, too.
My dad had left to go somewhere, but I can't remember where. At one point, I walked outside. A man grabbed me and pulled me into the house. I started resisting and screaming.. but it was my dad. I think he wanted me to be safe.

*Those Mean Fatties...*
I was with Betty White, who was my grandmother in the dream. I was in our school's gym, because they were holding a sort of event. The gym was kind of dark, but not too dark. There were people all around us just walking around. A graduate of our school of the class of 2011 came for a visit. He brought 2 friends. They were all sort of, fat. They started telling off Betty White, and I went in front of her in defense. They were about to take her purse or something when I kicked one of them in the shin (I think it was the leader.. lol). That got them mad. They waddled over to me and tried to punch me, but I only kicked them back. I jumped in the air and did this cool ninja kick ^-^, it was so epic. I just kept kicking their tail.. but they would never get tired so the dream just finally ended.

*Fragment:*
My sister and I were in this weird town. She (or I) threw this block onto the floor, which caused them to get bigger, and bigger, and bigger, and to spawn new blocks. It was so weird. They kept getting bigger and much more that we thought we were all going to bury the town in these blocks. So we sped away in a car, and I blamed it all on Sam. Lol.
At one point during this dream, a plane was flying low and hit the top of the blocks, causing it to fall and crash into a building.

*As you can see, I like commas. Lol.*

----------


## Crow360

Just a suggestion, maybe try shortening the length of how long you have been awake signifigantly, like to 3 or 5 minutes. I always find myself too awake if I am trying to WILD after 10 minutes

----------


## nito89

*LMAO at the fatty dream sydney. At least they didnt kiss you this time  hehe.
That dream made me laugh!*

----------


## Sydney

LOL ^-^ I know! I am like soo unlucky in my dreams harhar...

@Crow560: Well, my WBTB time used to be 3-5 minutes. Usually 1 and a half at the least. But I would always lose consciousness. What I'm trying to do is going lower and lower in minutes I stay up and how long I sleep for WBTB. (Like, for tonight, I'm trying 6 and a half hours, with 10 minutes, and tomorrow night, 6 hours and 9 minutes, etc.)

That way I can find which is my best time.  :wink2:

----------


## Sydney

So no dreams remember last night. I *may* have remembered a dream fragment, but I forgot it. I spent the night at a friend's house so I didn't WILD. I probably could have, though; I was just too tired.

I think what I may do now is just post my epic/lucid dreams in the online DJ here, but still post *every single dream* (as well as epic and lucid) here as well. Just so I can share my dreams with the other people of the DV community.  :wink2:

----------


## Matte87

Ah that's good Sydney! Fun fatty dream haha  :smiley:  What I do is to put them in when I'm going back to sleep after my WBTB attempt. I'm confused. All dreams will be posted in here, or in your DJ?

----------


## Sydney

ALL dreams in here.  :smiley:  The awesome dreams and the lucid ones will ALSO be posted here, but they are ALSO added to the online DJ.  :smiley: 

No success with WILD last night. 6 hours for my WBTB time, then stayed up for around 3 minutes or so. Didn't lost consciousness, just couldn't go to sleep.
Anyways, I had some cool dreams last night. Here are the two:

*The Secret Passage*
I wasn't in the dream at this point in time. I was looking at my dad's truck, from about 30 yards away. He just pulled in to my school's soccer field, and was setting up a booth thing (apparently it was Fun Day at my school again, where we set up booths, games, and bouncy houses and stuff) that required you to jump over these cones. There was a major problem, though. The cones were HUMONGOUS. They were like 5x the size of my dad's car when jumped over. Maybe he places a trampoline in front of them, I don't know.

I must have been inside the school, for how else would my dad be there? I was laying in my bed in my bedroom; which was somewhere inside the school it seemed. But, I was still at my mother's house. It was like a house inside a house.

So it was kind of dark in there, but I can make out who was sitting on my bed, my covers, walls etc. My mom was in there talking to me I think. My dad just waltzed in for no reason. I asked him, "Dad, who's watching your booth/game thing?" He replied, "Your homeroom teacher. I asked her to, she's fine with it."

Now the room we were in was a bit bigger than my room, and it was just one room. My old room connected to my bathroom, but whatever.
My mom, dad, and I hear doors trying to be unlocked (at our mom's house you can unlock our doors - if we lock them - from the outside with a special little tool). We sat there silent, not knowing what to do.

Then my grandmother popped up. She came through a crack in the wall. We were shocked. She came up and asked me how I was doing, and she looked really happy.

She left a little while later. After thinking that secret crack door thing and imagining that now my little brother could sneak into my room unnoticed, I decided to investigate. I stuck my fingers in the crack and pulled. A door opened. It revealed a large closet. It was dark in here as well. I remember being inside and closing the door behind me. It was creepy. So I just went back out.

*Halloween School*
I transferred to a school that you would probably find in Halloween Town. It was pretty cool, except, the food was, well, not so great. You'd think it would be candy and sweets, but, no. It was candied spiders or something like that, spaghetti with actual worms and eyeballs, and more disgusting things. I decided to bring a home lunch from now on.

I looked on a sign right next to the food which said, "You only have six minutes to eat, better hurry." Or something like that.
Some people all headed outside for something. I followed them, and Sam (twin sis) tagged along. The most popular guy in the school was about 30 or so yards from me. I got really mad for some reason. I started sprinting (and so did Sam!), but I could sprint faster since I was in Cross Country.  ::D:  I leaped up, almost in slow motion, to try to punch the popular guy in the eye. He deflected it. I grabbed a toy lightsaber (real maybe, but the beam didn't work, then) out of nowhere and tried to hit him with it. Every blow that I gave went in slow motion. I tried to hit him with it, but he stuck out his arm to block. We were in that position for a couple of seconds. I wonder what I looked like there.

A light overtook us. Then my dream speeded forward to lunch the next day. I did not eat again. The popular guy was there, standing up with his group of friends. He wasn't mad at me about the previous day. He ate a lot for lunch, not sure what he ate, but he ate one more bite. And then he goes, "Aww, why did I just eat that?" Then all his friends go, "Dude, you were full already!"

So they held him down or something between 2 chairs so he wouldn't upchuck. I walked beside him in the nicest manner I could and patted his hand and said, "You'll be okay." I smiled, then walked off.
I hope that made his day.  :wink2:

----------


## nito89

*Nice work, your recall is really coming along nicely 

I can feel your lucidity just around the corner*

----------


## Sydney

Hahaha. Oh yes, it's coming.  :wink2:

----------


## Sydney

No luck last night. Read over Mancon's WILD guide last night, tried out what he suggested, but I think I was too tired. If anyone knows, how do you "passively observe"  your thoughts as you WILD? I totally forgot what I was doing and fell asleep.

Dream and Fragment from last night:

*Take Cover*
This dream was kind of faded, so I can't remember it well. My family was at my mother's house, sort of. Some guys walked up to our house (about our age) and warned us of an attack from thugs/older guys on our house. The younger guys said that they would fend them off, but we would have to run and hide. I remember asking one of them where to run. I think he said down the street to the nearest house, or behind the hill in our backyard.

The thugs/older guys didn't come I don't think. Not sure if the younger guys went home or not.

*(Fragment) I Found You*
I remember seeing a black cat walk past me and in front of me. I looked down. "Oh my gosh." I thought. I bent my head forward, and the cat butted its head with mine. "Midnight!" I yelled. (He's been gone for a while, he's probably dead.. but we don't know) The butting heads thing is our little handshake.  :wink2:  I stroked him for a few minutes, then my dream ended.
I miss that cat.

----------


## hashmash89

I think he means to watch your thoughts but not to engage in them or give them too much attention. Like dont chase a thought, just let them pass until you fall asleep. Its basically meditating, but i could misunderstand what he wants you to do. Hope you find midnight, its good you found him in a dream, maybe he can become a dream companion/guide. Good luck Sydney!

----------


## Matte87

You have to try different mindsets, if one doesn't work for a few tries, try the next. Passively observe what you see but try to remain conscious by different ways. Counting, focusing on breathing etc. KingYoshi has a very good WILD guide aswell. I know you'll get it one day  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

I never thought about that, hashmash. that would be epic if my cat was my dream guide  :wink2: 

Thanks Matte! I guess I'll do what Mancon suggests, (just not focusing on thoughts) then maybe try counting then breathing again.

----------


## Sydney

So last night, I almosttt got a DEILD! I was so excited. This is what happened: I was in a dream, when all of a sudden I heard a door open. I woke up immediately, and flashed my eyes open but did not move. I immediately closed them. I was still in SP though. I felt little vibrations in my stomach, and my left foot felt like it was propped up on a box! It was so weird! My hands were very very warm, and behind my eyelids I could see tiny fireworks almost, but no HI. The vibrations stopped after a couple of seconds, but the warmness and the "boxlike" thing under my left foot stayed there as well. My body started getting warmer. It went from my hands all the way up to my shoulders and stomach. Then the heat started leaving my hands a little I think. I was really excited at this point, but I think that I was thinking too much. By now, it had been about 5 minutes, and then, I swallowed. I didn't even control it, it just happened.. I was trying to imagine a landscape or something, but it didn't really work. I think my eyes opening then shutting at the start (and also the swallowing) ruined everything.
After around 10 minutes or so, I still had that same weird feeling under my foot, but the warmness had gone away. I finally got fed up and bored and opened my eyes and moved. I RCed just to make sure I wasn't in an FA, and I wasn't.  :Sad: 

Didn't have time this morning to write down dreams. The dream I had used to be a whole, but now its just a fragment.

*Fragment:*
My friend (Anna) and my other friend (Anna Grace) were sitting in a classroom together. I heard them talking about something that happened recently. Anna used to be my best friend (in RL), but Anna Grace took over my role. So now I don't really like her.
So anyways, I overheard from them that Anna overheard that _Anna Grace_ talked about Anna behind her back to some guy at her church that I didn't even know, and some other girl named Sydney White. Lol. So Anna got ticked, and was mad at her.
Then the dream ended.

What was really ironic was that a similar thing happened today. Anna Grace told a guy a grade above me that Anna was his "girlfriend" (She told everyone that she meant girl - friend). But of course she really didn't and Anna got mad. It was so weird haha.

----------


## Matte87

Aw close call Sydney! Your biggest obstacle is definitely your excitement. Just like in a lucid dream, don't get too excited, just go with the flow  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

I know, it seems that I get very very veryy excited whenever I'm in an LD/getting some SP. I gotta work on that lol!

So no dreams remembered at all last night. My WILD wasn't very successful either. I guess I have to learn to count my breaths more once I start to drift into my thoughts...

----------


## Sydney

Woke up to alarm but fell back asleep. D'ahhh...

I remember some fragments, though. I didn't have time to write them down this morning.

*Fragment:*
I remember having created a whale in the sea in some virtual world, almost like the sims. I put the game on "pause" and I "zoomed" and "rotated" across the whale to see the whole thing. I woke up shortly after, and it hurt my neck and made me feel dizzy once I woke up.

*Fragment:*
I was at my mother's house, I think. It was more open than usual, it seemed like a wall was taken away somewhere. I remember that we had to go somewhere and dress formal. My step-mother was there, telling us to hurry up. My older sister Ken had the mascara, and I vividly remember her putting it on. I was patiently waiting for it, too.

*Fragment 3:*
My favorite teacher at our school was moving. I was really sad. That's really all I remember.

----------


## Sydney

I had some vivid fragments last night.  ::D:  I forgot most of the dreams, but the rest I remember vividly.
No luck on WILDing last night.

So anyways...

*Fragment:*
I must have been at a college, or a home place, because our dorms only had a bathroom and bedroom in it. I walked down a white hall and entered a room. There was a big window on the side of the room, with sunlight pouring in. There was no furniture in this room. The floor was hardwood. I looked to the left to see a little hall with a closet, and a bathroom. I loved it. I layed on the floor and imagined myself living in this room.

----------


## Sydney

So I can't remember many dreams from last night, only fragments. I didn't feel like posting them today hahaha.
But for some reason, some of my dreams include fat people assaulting me. :/ I really hope that that's not a dream sign harhar.

----------


## Matte87

I remember reading on of your dreams in which there was a fat person, perhaps it IS a dreamsign!  :smiley:  Anyways it's good to see you're still active. You're the only one who has posted this weekend, which is a bit sad. Keep it up!

----------


## Sydney

Uh oh, I hope some of us don't become inactive! :/
Thanks! Going for a WILD tonight, with the help of VERY relaxing ocean wave sounds going on loop.  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

No luck with WILDing last night. I was listening to an Ocean Sounds mp3, that was on loop. I was afraid that I wouldn't be able to hear SP noises, and that I would hear something loud from it, then open my eyes and I might see someone staring at me.

So I just took my headphones off and went to sleep.  :Sad: 
I put the mp3 on my iPod Nano. I don't know how to just make it play once, because when I go to its album and play it, it automatically goes to another song afterwards.
BTW, the mp3 is 10 minutes long.

Oh and no dreams remembered last night.

----------


## Matte87

Nice try though  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Thanks! Will try the same thing tonight again, I'll probably put a pillow a few feet in front of my face to block out.. the view.
LOL.
I'm such a scaredy cat! ^-^

----------


## Sydney

No recall last night. I was soo asleep when my alarm went off that I ignored it completely after shutting it off. Like I just fell back to sleep.
Yea, wasn't a very good night.

----------


## nito89

*Dont worry sydney ive had a bad week to be fair. Finally got a decent 2 dreams recorded today but had to FORCE myself.
Good luck for tonight anyway ^_^*

----------


## Sydney

OMG I totally need some forcing.. DISCIPLINE IS KEY! Lol.
And good job! Hopefully it turns out well for me tonight  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

**points gun at sydney's head* 

WRITE YOUR MUTHA FU**IN DREAMS DOWN NOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!


Hehe. Good luck.*

----------


## Sydney

okay okayy! Lol  :smiley: 

Didn't remember a darned thing last night!
I'm thinking about taking a break from WILDing for a week or so; just because I haven't been being consistent or approaching it the right way.
But next time when I get back to WILDing -- for sure, I'll be at it  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Sounds good to me Sydney  :smiley:  There's no HAVE to, but WANT to. Now go get some DILD's  :wink2:

----------


## Sydney

Last night was quite an eventful night.
I guess the stress knowing I didn't really have to WILD last night REALLY helped me.  :smiley: 
Almost got a DEILD and attempted a WILD because I was feeling lucky.
But no success. I went back to my old method that made me successful on my first WILD: listening to the blood in the back of my head. It kind of made my head hurt at first, though; so I more focused on outside sounds like my air conditioner.
So about an 5 hours and 15 minutes after falling asleep last night, I woke up unexpectedly and heard this loud digging noise or something. It sounded like my cat was either moving the cat litter around, or my dog came in and was eating the.. yeah. But that sound only lasted for about 2 seconds. My eyes opened wide, then I quickly closed them. Nothing seemed strange. But, I noticed, I was halfway relaxed, so I went with that. I tried not to focus on my almost relaxed body. But then I heard a big thud, which scared me, and made me sit up. Yeah I gotta work on that.
So I WILDed after about 15 minutes of waking up. I failed, but I had a quite an interesting dream. Non lucid though. I had several other dreams after that, and after each I would wake up so I could remember them.

Well, here they are.

*Spending the Night in the Gym:*
We were told to spend the night in our school's gym. Ken, Sam, my little brother Tom, and I; all had to spend the night. We brought sleeping bags and places them in the middle of the large gym. We were too scared to turn off all of the lights, so Ken only turned off the light of the side we were on, as well as the weight rooms. We were afraid to look into them.

We layed down in our sleeping bags. We were kind of fighting about who we didn't want to sleep by, but I don't see how it could have mattered because we had so much space. I ended up sleeping inbetween Ken and Sam, and Sam was already asleep.

Right after we nestled into our sleeping bags, I sat up. I heard a thudding noise. Like someone was walking outside. I told Ken, she said she heard it too. We started freaking out, not knowing who it was. So we tiptoed to the lobby (which was right behind us) and saw a dark shadow at the door. The door slowly creaked open to reveal a dark figure. He said something, and sure enough, it was my dad. He came to check on us I think.

*Awkward Silence*
We were back in our gymnasium again. Only this time, it was 7th period, P.E. Everyone was there who was 9th through 12th grades. We were all dressed and didn't have our P.E. clothes on, but were playing anyway.

I walked up to my gym teacher. I asked her if we had to spend the night in the gym again. She said that she OWES it to us. (For what? It's not fun sleeping there...) That we had 7 weeks that we could spend the night in the gym if we wanted. But I didn't know what to say, so I walked away.

A girl at my school in the 10th grade (who likes to act cute and thinks she is.. she also thinks that she is a good singer lol) was standing by the lobby in front of her 2 peers. She was dressed in some sort of gown thing. Suddenly, we all faced her. She sang a large, loud tune, like she was at the end of the song. It echoed throughout the whole gym. After it, no one said a word. No one clapped or anything. We all laughed under our breaths. I turned around, trying to stifle my laughing, and saw that 3 guys in my class were motioning for me to come. Probably to ditch. I don't know, I never found out.

*(Fragment) It's a Surprise Seeing You Here*
I was dropped off by a school bus I think, in a house. A large house. I found myself in a long hallway with many rooms.
I didn't know what to do, because I think I was alone.
Sometime during the dream, a kid had guided my father to the same building I was in. That kid had no idea that I was in there. And that kid might have been my little brother, but who knows. My dad was taking a shower as the little boy left. I was hiding out in my dad's room, so that he could see me.
I can't really remember the rest. It was a weird dream.

----------


## nito89

*Nice recall sydney, RANDOM dreams too!

Its shame about the WILDS, but keep it up xD*

----------


## Sydney

Thanks! I know, mostly all of my dreams are random in one night hahaha.

Oh and yeah, I hope that I wake up naturally tonight so that I can either DEILD or catch a WILD.

----------


## Sydney

Not much recall last night, but my recalled was pretty interesting and life like.

*Dream:*
I can't really remember the first part of the dream. But I'll try to remember the rest.

I remember fragments of me hovering over land, which looked like land made out of Play Dough or legos. I think I visited a couple of houses here, and some man shooed me away from his I think.

I remember walking outside and it was around twilight. There was a large croud of people. I walked into them and wondered what was going on. I looked up and saw a man, who had a magic wand and was shooting spells as someone (similar to Harry Potter). 

A boy came up beside me and grabbed my arm in a weird way.. one hand was on my elbow, one on my wrist. I said, "Look at that man up there," I pointed. "How does he do that?" The boy looked confused or something. He totally ignored my comment and said, "Do you want to be my girlfriend, for just 30 minutes?" I hesitated. "Uh, no thanks." Then I saw my friend Mike standing there, staring at me. I walked toward him. And that was the end of the dream I think.  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Broke the poor boys heart, sydney*

----------


## Sydney

I know it! He was a cute one too. Haha.

----------


## Matte87

"Uh, no thanks" haha  :smiley:  You're such a heart breaker Sydney.

----------


## Sydney

Forgot to do REM rebound last night... aghhhh! I was too tired.
I'll probably do it sometime this week, or this weekend  :smiley: 
Also, no recall last night.

----------


## nito89

*Ima try to do mah REM rebound at the weekend, good luck with everything. Catch ze lucids!*

----------


## Sydney

Thanks Nito!

Been super super super super busy lately. I have a huge project due next week, along with preparing for my Cross Country Sectionals...
ANYWAYS, I forgot to post yesterday, so here's my dream from yesterday:

This dream seemed similar to the Hunger games, only it was like hide and seek. There was a boy in there who I kind of thought of as Peeta.
So I remember going into this hidden room. There were 2 seats from a car sitting on the wall, with Peeta and another guy sitting there.

I forgot what I did/said, and walked off.
I found this helicopter flying thing. You held onto it with your hands, because it had handles, and then the top part would spin around and around, and you could fly up in the air. I remember someone standing beside me looking at that in amazement, and I yelled down, "Hey, I bet I could go all the way into space with this thing!" But I remember the force field above me, and fly back down.

I hover over to someone talking on the phone by some potted trees and a fence. They were talking to someone who was on the other side of the fence, away from them. I screamed, "HEY!" But that's all I remember of that lol.
Also, in the dream, Sam was with me. I was driving a car and she was in the passenger seat. There were so many school buses out, so we stopped behind like every one of them lol.

----------


## Sydney

And here's my dream for today.

In this dream, Mike, Tom, Sam, my mom, and I were in a building. I remember having a box of Cheez - Its.. the box was kind of battered up, and only had the crumbs in it. I like the crumbs very much.
So anyways, a lot of people were gathering in this room that we were in. Once we got up from the couch, some new people sat down, and I forgot my box. I went to retrieve it awkwardly.

We turn our attention to a small room shaped like a cylinder in far left corner of the room. It's a white cylinder-like room. It's pretty small. A referee person and 2 people are standing there. Apparently they are supposed to fight or something like that.

The first person jumps up to the wall and hangs on. The second person climbs on top of the first person, and jumps up to the next floor. They keep doing this until they've reached the top floor.
By this time I had already been upstairs, and I saw them when they climbed up. Apparently they were trying to get away or something.

At the last part of the dream, I was kicked out of the building for some reason. So I tried to disguise myself as one of the workers. I was thinking about being a policeman, but then I would attract too much attention and stuff like that. So I decided to be a dog paramedic?... I don't know. I was supposed to hold up a sign that said, "If a dog gets hit by a car, I will come and save it." Or somethingn like that.

----------


## Sydney

Haven't been on much lately because I haven't remembered any dreams.  :Sad: 
But I'm working on my recall tonight. No laziness.  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Good luck, sydney!!

Hopefully see you again on chat, later!*

----------


## Sydney

So I had some dreams last night  :smiley:  woop woop!
3 fragments and one small vivid dream.
Here they are:

*Fragment:*
I remember being in a hotel room. I was sitting on my bed. I leaned over to turn on a lamp, but as I looked closer, there were some spiderwebs all around the inside of the lamp. Of course it freaked me out, but I still tried to push the button, and it didn't work.

*Fragment 2:*
I remember just a small scenario where my friend was electrocuted from trying to turn on something either the wrong way, or it was just messed up. I vaguely remember the image of a blackened couch with small wisps of smoke coming up from it.

*Fragment 3:*
This might have been in the same dream, but I'll treat it like it's not. I came into my room to find my 3 friends playing a game inside my closet. The closet was bigger than usual, and it had a little attic that had been opened on the far left side of my closet. A girl I didn't know popped her head out of my closet as soon as I came in, the rest of her and my friends hidden by all of my clothes. I walked into the closet, and actually bumped into my "chubby" friend. The girl who I didn't know yelled, "Your out!" I said, "What, why? I don't even know how to play this game." She just said, "It's the rules."

*Dream: It's Volleyball Time!*
I was in my school's gym. I was slightly older in the dream, maybe about 2 years or so older. I had my own volleyball team going. I can't remember who all was on the team, but one girl that had already graduated from our school was on the time. I was the coach (or should I say captain, because I also played in the game). Our game was about to start. We walked to the back of the gym and they lined up side by side. There were about 7 or so of girls on my team. I told them, "What are our colors?" No one replies. I calmly point to one of the girl's jumpsuit and say, "Black! What's the other one?" No one replies still. "White!" I yell, fed up now, pointing at my eyes.

So my team and I walk around the gym and wait at the sidelines. Once the game is over, the blue volleyball (it was such a pretty color...) was thrown to one of my teammates and she caught it. All of a sudden, I started spinning around like I was dancing. It was weird. Then I woke up.

----------


## nito89

*your recall is shaping up again, keep it up, sydney! Lets all get lucid tonight!!!*

----------


## Matte87

Yeah I definitely see progress in your recall  :smiley:  Good job! Also, when will I read text in some other colour than blue?  :wink2:  Get lucid and have fun now, you deserve it.

----------


## Sydney

Ohh I know! If only!
just gotta get past the barrier of laziness haha... ^-^

----------


## Sydney

Wow Matte, I think I got lucid last night because of what you said!!  ::D: 
I can't remember the whole dream, or if I was even lucid in it; but I remember in one part of the dream where I remember thinking, "Wait, I'm in a dream! But I better not RC or anything like that, because it might wake me up. I'll just remember that I know I'm dreaming."
*facepalm*
Of course, right after that, I'm not lucid anymore. :/
So I'm not even counting this as a lucid dream, but I was soo close!

----------


## Matte87

Oh very nice! Why wouldn't you count it as a lucid dream even though that's exactly what it was? The only ones I don't count are the ones that last less than 2-3 seconds. Like you realise you're dreaming just before waking up. No matter how short, fuzzy, boring or illogical the dream, if you know you're dreaming then it's a lucid dream.

I should have phrased myself in a better way: "Go get a longer lucid, you deserve it"  :wink2:

----------


## Sydney

Haha I don't know  :smiley:  just didn't feel like a lucid dream to me I guess haha.
omg, I hope this works!  :wink2: 

BTW, I had a really vivid dream last night, but I'm so tired and have had a long day I just can't remember most of it now. Yea.

----------


## Sydney

I don't remember anything from last night :/
i'm working on my recall.. I swear :O my mind is just mean!

----------


## Sydney

I remembered a fragment and two dreams from last night  :smiley: 
Here they are:

*I think I'm being raped! LOL*
I had a dream where I was with my two cousins, Maggie and Grace. They were twins. Anyways, I walked into the mall with them. We might have been going Christmas shopping or something. It was packed in here. The mall was very open; it looked like one whole room with a couple of floors we could look up and see. Where we were was the dining hall.

Maggie and Grace walked over to a vending machine. I stood by the mall front doors. As I looked closer at the vending machine; I found out that it was a T-Shirt vending machine! It was so cool. Maggie and Grace got ready to put their money in, and I started walking towards them. For some strange reason, I took my shirt off. I covered up with my hands..... I guess I just wanted to be prepared to put my shirt on once I got it LOL.

So right as I got there and looked at the vending machine again, Maggie and Grace picked up their things and headed to the bathroom to change.  Suddenly, I feel two strong arms grab me by both of my arms. I look to the right and left of me. Two big guys, each having a sly grin on their face. Then it hit me. I was about to be taken to rape.

So I screamed as loud as I could; alerting the people around me. I kicked and screamed until one of them loosened their grip. I jerked away, slapping the guy in the face to my right. I ran off, heading for the bathrooms.

*(Fragment) iBuilding:*
I was riding in my dad's car to his old work building. I see my brother and sister also riding with us. As we come up to his old, red work building; the outside of the small building turns into a MUSIC PLAYLIST. Like he was controlling what music he played with the touch of his finger. He lifted his finger up and touched the mid air, while still in the car, on the song he wanted on the building ahead. It changed. I didn't hear even the music, though.

*Do you need some food?:*
I lived in a little house. It was dark. I looked into my fridge, and found a small jug of milk. I poured some milk in a glass cup and drank from it. It was very good. I remember seeing some small children (i think it was about a 6 or 7 year old girl and a 4 year old boy) coming around my house, looking for something. They looked like skin and bones. Once they left, I tried to put a little something together with as little food as I had. I think I made some cookies or something, along with a few slices of bread and the rest of the milk, and I put it all in the fridge for them to find once I went out.

----------


## Sydney

So I tried to WILD last night, with no success. I'm trying to get back into the swing of things.
Oh and I'm so sorry I missed chat! I forgot that it was on Saturday, and I was at a friend's house at that time. I'll try to make it next time!

*Dream:*
Sam and I were walking around outside.. or rather "inside", because I remember going to a variety of shops and things while not really going "outside".

But anyways, Sam and I came to this ski lodge place. It was a very, very windy day. It was a little dark in the room, with only dim lights and a fireplace lighting up the lobby room. I saw a few people, mostly men, sitting on the couches facing the fire. They were watching TV on this huge plasma screen above the mantle. I can't remember what they were watching. Probably football.

I don't really know why we were there.. we just were. Sam and I walked into a nearby hallway into another room which had some knicknacks in it. (Like, I remember seeing "stuff" all around the room, the dream wasn't as clear to see what the things actually were) I turned to my left and found a double door. It was a see through door. I saw what looked like 3 giant white people/yetis (they totally looked like yetis; they had fur on them and everything!) crouching at the door. Then one started knocking. He was a bigger one, on the right. It looked like a family; the momma on the left, daddy on the right, and the kid in the middle.

I turned away from the odd scene, and I didn't want to open the door. All of a sudden, a huge wind blew throughout the lodge. Leaves and sediment/sand flew into my face. Shaking free of all the dirt, I tried to walk calmly back to the lobby; then I noticed Sam had walked away from me. Another huge wind blew, this time I had to hold onto a corner of a wall for support. A few seconds later, another, even stronger wind blew me off my feet. That's when the dream ended.

*Fragment:*
I remember being in some sort of airplane cabin thingy.. but we were in a house. I guess it was just really small.

My cousin was there.. but he died his hair orangish blonde. From his appearance if I didn't know him, I would have assumed that he was gay lol. Instead of his normal, quiet self he was talking and smiling all of the time. It was weird.
There was supposed to be a story behind that but I can't remember it now. (in the dream I mean)

I think I had a couple of friends over. One was either a small boy or a small girl; I can't remember which. He/she started pouting on a small bed in a room we were playing in, because we weren't allowed to play a favorite game we liked, because my dad didn't let us.

----------


## Sydney

Here's my dream from last night:

This dream all started out at school. A friend of mine and my sister (and me) had a project to do for art class; make a giant candle.
Only, not made of wax. Made of cardboard. First, we made a giant square looking box, and then we started painting it orange. It looked sort of golden, too.

I walked down the hallway of what seemed the elementary hall of my school. I entered the art room to find them painting away on the box. I picked up a brush and quickly painted a cute little design on the side, and asked E (my friend) if that was okay. She said it was really cool looking.

I can't remember if we finished painting the candle. But, now I remember being at my dad's house, in the back yard. It was twilight, almost darkness. I was with a few guys I knew, and some I didn't. I don't remember if a girl was there, either. At first, it was a little awkward. I don't know what we were doing out there. But first, we headed down to the river or "lake" as it looked like, at the bottom of a small slope. A guy in my class (who's name was Shawn) somehow jumped out into the middle of the lake and started walking on a log. Or rather, jumping. He started to sink. He eventually fell in, which caused me to slip off the bank and fall in as well. I recovered a little faster than him, though. I was hardly wet too.

There were no buildings around. It got extremely cold, dark,  and freezing. I think it started raining too, because someone suggested that we find shelter. I immediately thought of our candle. Somehow, it was placed outside. Maybe to dry. We found it beside a large tree. The "candle" could open, giving us a little bit of shelter from the rain and wind. But I don't think we ever got in the candle. I remember standing there with my friends, imagining how we would get in the candle, never actually doing it.

Then a couple of the guys I didn't really know ran into the trees. I immediately lost sight of them. Thinking they were lost and probably dead (seeing as I never knew what was in there), I started walking towards the forest they ran into. Suddenly, a little kid popped up. He was armed with a bow and arrow. He was trying to shoot me. That's all I remember.

----------


## Matte87

That's no slacking from your side  :smiley:  Keep it up Sydney! Your dreams are getting longer. No glimpse of lucidity lately? Also don't worry about chat, we didn't have it. Will come up with new tasks tomorrow though so attend if you can  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Okay  :smiley:  And not really any signs of lucidity yet.. but it's getting there! I'm planning on doing a REM rebound/WILD tonight.. depends on what I feel like haha.
Okay and I'll try to be there  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Attempted a WILD last night, with no luck. But here's my dream from last night:

I was at a large park with a very large gazebo inside. Apparently, I was there for a family reunion, as well as a friends reunion, because there were some people from my school there.

Anyways, I was walking around and found a little cellar beside the gazebo, hidden in the bushes. I walked down into it and find it dark, with only a little light bulb illuminating the space. I looked around. It was a small room, but not too cramped. It was almost like someone had a small lab here. I heard footsteps. I looked to my left, and saw one of the guys at my school, Samuel. He's a grade below me, but he's so cute. He's pretty quiet and a good guy when it comes to school, but he has a lot of friends.

"Hey." he said.
We got to talking about this little room, like that it was a lab or something. He looked like he had been down here for hours, just studying this space and all its contents. There was a desk across the room with papers on it, and he was looking through those.

I looked up and saw the back wall. All of a sudden, I saw an orange ghost hovering (it was shaped like a gummy or marshmellow LOL) in front of my face. Then it disappeared. We stood there for a moment.
It was akward.

Samuel sat down at a desk and started to draw something, but I don't know what. I told him that I would meet him down here later.

I walked back up the stairs and walked onto the large gazebo. There were desks everywhere, and on those desks were computers, and sitting at those computers were my family and friends. I don't know what the heck they were doing.

A couple minutes later, I saw Samuel working at a desk with a drawing of some type. He must have come up from the cellar without me noticing.

Then, one of my cousins called to me for something. She wanted me to take her into town, and others wanted to go as well. I replied that I didn't want to, because of course I had to meet Sam later. But they wouldn't take no for an answer. I found myself driving down a highway with a ton of them in the car. I've never driven down a highway before. This was a weird highway though, there was a sharp curve coming up. I started drifting around the curve, and then I could see from 3rd person our car. It looked so awesome.

But sadly, I never got back to Samuel, because my dream ended.

----------


## Matte87

Haha a gummy bear ghost  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

I FINALLY had a lucid dream last night. It's been so freakin' long.. it's sad though, because the only things I really ever did in this dream was flying. That's all I ever do, really.
I said some mantras before I went to bed last night, but I forgot if I fell asleep while saying them. Maybe that helped.
Here it is!  :smiley: 

I was at my dad's house.. but it was like my dads and my moms houses were formed together; making me be in my dads house, but have my mom's house's backyard. So anyways, Sam was here with me. I don't know what triggered it, but I knew I was in a dream, and nose plugged RC. I was so happy because it's been such a long time since I've had a lucid dream. I can't remember all of the details, though.

I walked out into the backyard with Sam, but I never remember walking out the door. I looked up into the sky and lifted my arms high and jumped. I floated a bit upwards, then I leaned down so I could fall back to the ground, then I swooped back up. It felt so cool. I did this a couple more times, with Samantha just staring there at me, unaware of what was going on.

We walked back inside, and I wanted to go to a different place. I tried to use a small wardrobe in my brother's room. I opened the wooden door, while imagining a place. I saw at the back of the wardrobe was a sunset, with a some grass waving in the wind. I wanted to crawl into it, but I was just too big to fit through. So I tried another direction.

I think I went to the back door and tried to imagine a scene behind it. Then I opened the door. It didn't work. Still the same place. So I went downstairs to what I thought was the den and walked out the back door. It was night time now. I flew around some more, with Sam standing there. All the while RCing. As I walked back inside, the inside changed to some sort of camp, and they were serving supper. I tried to plug my nose and, couldn't. What the heck? I took it as if I had woken up. So I never tried again. So I guess now I wasn't lucid, just in the same dream, enjoying dinner. Then I woke up.

----------


## Matte87

Yay!  ::D:  What a relief to see you write in red again. I'm happy for you Sydney  :smiley:  I see you tried Teleporting. Too bad you've already completed the "Use any superpower" task, or you would've gotten another star. If you keep a clear task in mind when craving a lucid, visualizing it, you should have no trouble remembering it once you get lucid. Pretty sure it'll also help you attain lucidity. Keep it up!

----------


## Sydney

Okay, thanks Matte! I'll try visualizing that when I do my mantras.  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Epic dream last night. Not lucid though. I've been so busy I haven't had any time to write my dreams down!
But here it is..

I started these dancing classes. They were at my school. A sweet, cute boy came and visited the classes. (By the way, our dancing was like a pop, hip hop, and breakdancing mix) I don't know if he was trying to teach us something in dancing, or deciding on whether he should join the classes or not. I can't remember who are teacher was; she was like a silhouette in my mind. So before the dancing practice, I was at home in my room. wondering what I should wear. I looked at my clothes, and said to myself, "No, I wore that yesterday." "Nah, that's too.. short."
I can't remember what I picked out. Now I was in dancing practice again. It was in our school's gym. In the beginning each one of the members of the class would go to the corners and sides of the gym and just practice a dance they like, or practice the dance which we absolutely had to practice. Well, we would all practice as a team, but I guess this was our coach's way to warm us up.

They boy was back. He was even cuter today. He came over to the corner of the gym I was in to watch me dance. I was doing some sort of hip hop break dance thingy. Then I started messing up, worrying about what he would think of me. He laughed to himself, and walked off.

Now I was sure I liked him - not sure if he liked me though. At our break time, we stood around in the middle of the gym to talk. The boy talked to us about a website he had set up or something, and he wrote biographies about us. I desperately wanted to see them. Lol.

Then the dream turned for the worse. I walked outside into the cool night air. All of a sudden, I see a car speeding towards me. I instantly run out of the way, and it crashes into the wall behind me. And then, like a stampede of elephants, there comes at least 20 or so cars, basically lined up, speeding in every direction in the parking lot. They are controlled by nothing. No one is driving. After all of those cars disperse, 1 word comes to mind. Apocolypse? Lol I don't know. It's definetly not zombies from though, it's from the cars. I immediately run to the center of the parking lot, still aware of some cars speeding around me. I hear a loud explosion. I look behind me, and see the gym go up in flames. Oh no.

I tear my face away from the disaster, and see an idle car right next to me, which was not controlled by nothingness yet. I see my little brother outside of it, shaking. He is crying now. "Tom?" I say. "Why are you here?" He doesn't respond. He just looks toward the window. I see the car door already open. Someone's inside. I look in the window, and see my young cousin. He's trembling as well. It's like a scene from a movie, because I actually look inside the car now, and see that there is at least 15 pieces of glass, all in a line, sticking out of his chest and abdomen. There's no time for freaking out now. We have to get out of here. Just as I think that, more cars start revving up, and this one may go as well. I hurry my cousin out, and grabbing onto Tom, I tell them to run. We ran all the way down to the end of our school's main road. I see a car parked there. My cousin and Tom are painting, so tired. Still crying. Tom asks me, "What are we going to do?" I look back at the car, and I think to myself that I have to drive it. I look back at my cousin, who will probably die if I don't get him to a hospital right now. But then I think, I'm not a good driver. I haven't driven in an official neighborhood before. I won't be able to avoid all of those speeding cars. But it's up to me now. Whatever I decide is our fate.

That's when the dream ends.

----------


## Matte87

Too bad such a nice dream ended up as a nightmare. Was a very creative nightmare though  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Yeah, haha! Working with some autosuggestion tonight, wish me luck.  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

I keep having these long dreams which are normal, then are nightmare-ish.  I had another one again last night, and here it is:

The dream started in a large house. Something bad was going on, and I didn't know what. Probably a war. Now, I was in front of my church. Some of the guys from my school were with me, along with Tom and Sam. Bikes were all there, parked in front of us. Sam took her bike and Tom took his. One of the guys took a bike that didn't belong to anyone, and another brought his along. A guy named Ethan took my bike, and I told him to give it back. He started doing tricks on it, but then he stopped and got off. Once I started to get on it, he took it again but this time rode away with it. All of the guys and Sam and Tom rode away with their bikes, leaving me in the dust. I ran around the side of the church and saw my dad armed with a gun. I didn't know what was going on, but he was walking somewhere. I didn't follow him.

I decided that something was going on so I ran home. (I was pretty close to home) I remember going upstairs in this unusual house, and going to my room. It was like my mom's house, only it was backwards. I remember getting out my new contacts (they were in these little plastic containers, and I was wearing my old ones but didn't have time to change them) and putting them in my back pocket. I also grabbed my phone, and put it into my back pocket as well. I think I grabbed a food item too, but I'm not really sure what I was. Pockets stuffed, I remembered that I could use a bag. When I was about to grab one, I heard the front door open and shut. Then I heard our fridge door open. I walked down the hall overlooking the living room. "Hello?" I called. "Hellooo?" I said again. No one answered. I walked down the stairs and saw my Cross Country coach and teacher standing there. I don't know what she was doing, but she wasn't talking.

Then the door slammed again. It was my dad. This time my step-mom was with him. His gun was slinged over his shoulder. He was out of breath, and as I looked closer, had a black eye. He explained to me what was going on. We talked about it for a minute, and then I realized that my sisters and Tom were not with him. "Where... where are they?" I asked. He knew who I was talking about.
Dad sighed, but with no visual emotion he told me "Ken and Tom.. they drowned in the river. Someone pushed them in while the fight was going on." I started crying so hard. It was like a dry cry, because no tears came out of my eyes. And then I said, "And Samantha? What happened to her?"

He sighed again and said, "She's missing."
Immediately I knew it was true. That half of my family was dead, and I was safe and sound in the house while it was all going on. With still no emotion my dad crossed the room. He must have been in shock. I took it as real life. I totally thought my siblings all had died or gone missing. I couldn't go on. I walked over to the kitchen, slowly picked up the kitchen knife, and then -

The dream ended.

Okay.. maybe that last bit with the knife didn't happen. But it makes for a dramatic ending.  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Alright so I tried to WILD last night, with a DILD on my first try in weeks! I was very happy. I cannot remember most of the dream, and it was pretty dim and didn't really have a whole lot of clarity, but I still had a DILD from my awareness.  :smiley: 
I kinda did a mantra based WILD last night. I'll just describe what I did. I woke up about 6 hours later and got up for WBTB. I went to the restroom, thought about my previous dreams, read some paragraphs in a book using my phone light, then settled down for a WILD. I first laid on my back. I tensed all of my muscles one by one, breathed in, then breathed out. Then I started to focus on each muscle and part in my body to make them more relaxed. Once I thought I was pretty relaxed, I started slowly breathing. I breathed in, and thought "Mind awake." breathed out, "Body asleep."
I did this over and over until suddenly, my shoulder jerked. It messed up my relaxation. After this, I tried to regain the relaxation. After what felt like 30 minutes of the mantras and my mind wandering, I started to hear "inside" my body (I think you know what I would be talking about. It's like whatever you're hearing [be it a fan or something] starts getting quieter and quieter). Then the horrid swallowing began. Exactly 4 times I swallowed. So I just gave up, since it had been like an hour or two, rolled over, then went to sleep. That's when I had this dream:

I was already pretty aware from the WILD attempt, so I knew I was in the dream when it started. I didn't have the greatest dream clarity in this one though.

I nose plugged RCed, and I was dreaming! I can't exactly remember where I was. I think I was in like some hotel or something, but there wasn't any furniture or anything. Just an empty room. It was pretty dark too. I could make out the shape of my sister standing there.

I couldn't remember any of my goals, but I think at one point, I almost went through a mirror. Or a wall. I put my hands on whatever it was, and imagined them sinking into it. It sort of worked, but I didn't go all the way through, so I gave up.

I was still in the room. I think I decided that I wanted to fall through the floor or something. So I must have jumped, and smashed back down through the floor, bringing my sister with me. Actually, the floor must have gone with us. I told my sister to jump, because it would have probably hurt if she didn't. It was very hard to, it was like a very heavy weight was sitting on my shoulders. So I didn't jump at all. When we reached the bottom, the impact with the floor didn't hurt me at all. I looked around. We must have been in their basement, or in a hidden room, because I didn't see a door. I don't know how, but I must have imagined DCs to come here. They must have appeared or something. I don't remember any of it.

I think I wanted to dance or something, but I didn't know how to summon music! It sucks because I can't remember most of this lucid dream, but I know that it was pretty long. I might remember more of it later!

----------


## Matte87

Nice Sydney!  :smiley:  Try not to get too frustrated about not being able to recall more, that'll most likely just shut you out from those memories. I don't think I've ever gone through solid matter before, should try it out sometime. Keep it up!

----------


## Sydney

No success with my WILDs last night. Mixed the same tech above with Yoshi's WILD tech (only the rolling over ever 10 minutes part), and it could have worked. Because after my second or third time to roll over, I must have slipped into a dream. I just wasn't aware enough to actually enter it. I realized that I had dreamt when I woke up after it, still in the same position, with a memory of that dream.
So I'll try that again tonight, here's to success  :smiley: 

Here's the dream I had:

So I remember being at my friend's house. And I think her name was Erin. Our houses were like, elegant, if you know what I mean. We were wearing long dresses and not running around. We just sat on the couch with our hands in our laps and legs together. It was awkward, but I think Erin told me a story. And we lived this story. It was probably a dream within a dream, or we just 'teleported' there. Can't remember those details.

But we appeared, in what seemed like an icy place. Instead of our dresses, we wore some kind of sheepskin leather or something. It reminded me of what the dad and the daughter wore in the movie Hanna, only not so bundled. I looked to my right, and saw a very large mountain. People were rushing around for some reason. Erin had lived this story before while someone told it to her, so she knew what was happening and what to do. I looked to the left to tell her something. She wasn't there. I turned around quickly, but didn't see her. Suddenly, a boy came rushing towards me, rope in one hand. I realized what he was pulling was a very large sled. Erin was running behind it, trying not to slip on the icy snow. The boy stopped in front of me. Panting, he said, "Hop on."

I looked closer at his face, and I realized he was very cute. I stepped carefully onto the sled, while Erin did the same. She got on the front, I was in the middle. He instructed me to help him onto the sled after he had pushed it. He said something like, "Hold onto my hands."

After he gave a great heave, the sled starting going, rather fast actually. He gave me his hands and I pulled him up, just as we reached about 6 or 7 miles per hour. After about a couple of seconds of him being on the sled, I realized I was still holding onto his hands. I let go immediately, embarrassed.

While going down the mountain, Erin told me of what was happening. Apparently, this mountain was about to have a very large avalanche come down and invade the village, and we were trying to get out of here as quick as possible. I hear a loud roar. It was happening. I could see tiny pieces of ice trailing us, only a fraction of what was following us at the moment.

Suddenly, I was looking into a house. Probably in 3rd person. People were still in there while the avalanche was going on. I thought, "Idiots! They should be evacuating!"

I looked closer, and it was a teacher from my school, with her daughter. They were talking in a hushed whisper, about the avalanche or something or other. I saw my teacher lift up her hands, and then tiny sparkles glittered around them. She turned around, and gently lowered her hands above the steam in a large pot behind her filled with boiling water. She reached into the water with her hands, wincing at the extreme temperature, and held onto something. She lifted up a tiny, frozen cold baby. It was literally blue, and ice. By now, I was IN the house. She saw me, and quickly told me to breathe on it. She showed me, breathing out slowly. Half of the baby's blueness turned to pink. This time I tried quickly, because the avalanche was coming. Eventually the tiny thing turned all pink, and was crying.

Now I was back on the sled. It was like I hadn't even left. And I really hadn't. I was in the same place the sled was when I "left" them. We were going faster now, probably around 20-25 miles an hour or so. I looked forward, and saw Erin at the front of the sled. She was hanging onto it, staring back at us. Half of her body looked like it was under the sled, and the other half was hanging on to the front. This must have been normal in that dream, because I didn't consider it. I saw one little screw in the middle of the sled that she was holding onto, and I said, "Will that.. stay?"

The boy said, "Yes. There's no way it could break off."
I jumped. I forgot he was there.

Suddenly, everything started fading.
Then I was back on the couch. In my dress. With my hands folded. Talking to Erin.
"And that's how it went." she said.

----------


## Sydney

So last night I lost consciousness again while WILDing. It was worth a shot, though  :smiley: 
Here's all 3 dreams from last night:

*The Wolves are Coming!*
I think I dreamt this right after I attempted my WILD. Well I failed because I lost consciousness, but I had some awareness pass over into the dream. I don't know if it was lucid or not though, I remember thinking that, and pushing my hands into a wall, but I don't remember RCing. So I'm not going to count it.

So where I was with  my family was like a mix of a forest and my school. It was like, the rooms were just little huts all in order, and the halls were forests. It was cool, because leaves were falling at this time. I looked around and heard a snarl. I then looked to my left. I saw a wolf. Then my right. Wolf. Then behind me. Wolf. So the only way out was to run forward, down the "hall". I rushed everyone forward yelling, "Hurry!"

When we got to a door, I told everyone to get in here quickly. They all did. When we were in, I looked around. We were in the Teacher's Lounge. I remember saying, "We have to escape. They are waiting for us outside." So I tried to push my hands through the wall for some reason. Must have thought it was "natural" in the dream. I couldn't do it, though.

The rest of the dream was a whole gap of nothing. Then at the end, we were now in our school's parking lot. A guy with a large eighteen wheeler was there, standing beside the truck. I don't know why.

*Computer Lab*
So the dream started out in my school's computer lab. Looking around, I saw a ton of people in there. For some reason, a whole party was being held in there I think. I saw tons of adults, but not many kids. All the desks with computers on them were occupied.

I walked over to these men standing in a line. I think they were gambling or something. I don't know what they were doing, but I seemed to do it better than them and I won. They got mad at me.
So I walked over to my dad and told him I won that game, and he said for me to not do that again, and that gambling was bad. Lol.

I heard a woman clear her throat. I looked up to the nearest table, where the sound came from. A girl got on top of the desk, and was sitting on some toy slide thing. She was going to recite a poem. Halfway through it, she forgot the rest, and ran out of the room.

*Mmm.. McDonalds*
So my mother and I were walking to the park. The park or the route we were taking didn't look familiar at all. But once we got there, I saw my friend, Julia, and a tagalong from my school (by that I mean an annoying girl who strives for attention, also in my class), who's name was A.G. I also saw my favorite teacher and Cross Country Coach there, with her son.

Together, we all walked to McDonalds. As we came upon it, it wasn't like a real McDonalds. It was like an outside theater. And the characters of McDonalds (You know Ronald, the purple guy, etc.) performed a play while they served you McDonalds food! Ah it was great. It seemed oddly familiar, though.

When we walked in and paid to get in, Julia sat on a front seat that oddly looked like a plastic toy car seat. All of the seats there were themed to look like they were in a group. It was McDonalds, after all.

I tried to sit by her, but once I did, A.G. stood in front of us with that stupid look that says, "You should feel sorry for me." So instead of sitting by Julia, I went 4 seats back for some reason and sat by A.G. Unable to see much.

Yea, well that's all I remember of that dream!

----------


## Matte87

Your recall is pretty good now Sydney, how many hours of sleep do you get? I'm thinking perhaps you should start trying to get lucid using another technique? Let WILD be something you do once and a while but have another one as your main. Might work better  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

I sleep around a good 8-9 hours  :smiley: 
Well, I wanted firstly to do WILD because I thought it would improve my clarity greatly if I could enter the dream from the waking state, and I thought that SP would be cool  :smiley: 
But that sounds good. I may just start doing WILDs on weekends then, when I can sleep more. I'll probably go for MILD or something like that. Are there any other good techniques I could use?

----------


## Matte87

Hmm, well WILD's aren't more stable or vivid than DILD's or MILD's. It's just that you can end up wherever you want to with a WILD if you induce it. Also your level of lucidity is probably a bit higher. I'd go for MILD if I were you, start trying to up your confidence and intentions. Might be good to combine a bit of random daily RC's, daydreaming and mantras before bed  :smiley:  8-9 hours of sleep is pretty good.

----------


## Sydney

Okay  :smiley:  Thanks!
I love my WILDs though, because if I really get into it, even if I fail, I usually get a DILD.  :smiley: 

Oh yea. Lucid dream last night, I'm so happy. Everything is going great for my recall  :smiley:  I almost had a L-DEILD too, but you can read about that below.
I think I got this DILD from my awareness from my failed WILD  :smiley:  love it when that happens.

In the beginning of this dream, I was going with my friends to the pizza place to get a job. I thought to myself, "Wow, I can't believe that I'm actually getting a job!"
When we got there, we put our stuff in some sort of locker room. We all sat at a long table which was also in the locker room. A lady brought in these square desserts, which were like carmel, chocolate, peanut butter, and chocolate chip cookie taste. Our first assignment was to decorate these with toppings, or metal decorations, and put them on top. It was super easy, but it was a dream, so I thought of it as the norm.

After picking up my first piece of dessert, I put it onto my plate. I grabbed a metal decoration from the bowl, and looking back at my square dessert, half of it looked like it had been ripped off. So I just ate that piece (my boss would never have to know) and picked out another chocolate piece. I think the one I ate tasted like a chocolate chip cookie. Yumm.

As I was looking for a metal decoration to put on this one, I found a spring looking thing and a flower on top. Looked okay. I unsuccessfully put the decoration on top of the slice. It slanted over.
All of a sudden, something hit me. "Wasn't I just WILDing a few minutes ago? I must have lost consciousness but still have been aware." I RCed, and I was dreaming. 

I was so happy, but I tried to contain my excitement, for fear that the dream would end. I told everyone to follow me. We immediately left the table and walked up a flight of stairs. We entered a living room. I assumed that it was my boss's house. It was pretty cool, except the ceiling was very low. I looked to the right and saw a small fireplace, then to the far right there was a flight of stairs going down, probably into the kitchen. Some of the people went down those stairs.

This dream was pretty graphic, so instead of going through all the details, I'm just going to say that there was a rapist after me.

I didn't stop. I raced down those stairs into the kitchen. I went out the door and found myself in a small park. Unaware of where to go, I went into the women's bathroom. Breathless, I looked around. A woman was standing there adjusting her hat or something. Then I looked in the sink. There was... pee.. in the sink, and also in the other one. There was also some in all the toilets, and even in the water fountain! Disgusted, I walked out. I wanted to leave this dream. I wanted to transition into another lucid dream. So I tried to jump and hover on my back, to get my excitement going. I told myself that once I exitted the dream to just stay calm and don't move.

The man found me. He ran up toward me, grabbing me. That's when I closed my eyes. I opened them hard. I was still in the dream. I closed them again, then "opened" them. 

I was in darkness. I remember putting on a sleep mask right before I WILDed, because it was almost daylight. Around me, I felt the most uncomfortable pains ever. I knew that I was probably in sleep paralysis, but I wasn't going anywhere. My left arm felt like it was asleep, and I didn't really feel any vibrations. My legs were cramped, and I was so uncomfortable. My position was on my left side, with my left leg over my right, like crossed. I think my circulation was cut off in my left arm. I felt very small vibrations now, but nothing big. I think the opening of my eyes ruined the sleep paralysis. Because usually, you just transition into a dream right then. After a few minutes of uncomfortableness and repeating, "Mind awake, body asleep." The dreaded swallowing began. My body did it without my knowing. My throat was so parched from keeping my mouth open for too long. Then I swallowed again because my throat was so dry. Not on purpose, though. And then, the drooling happens. It was so nasty, it just trickled right out of my mouth, and seeped up my cheek. Ewww.

So I just gave up. I didn't think I was going to get to another lucid dream anyway.

----------


## Matte87

Nice that you got lucid Sydney! Too bad it turned into a lucid nightmare  :Sad:  You should have kicked his ass, get that confidence up! Perhaps that would end your non-lucids in which you're being chased by a rapist? Anyways the SP was pretty cool aswell, I've started to realise that anything you feel at all during SP can be a trick of your mind. Blood cut off, trouble breathing etc.

----------


## Sydney

Heck, that may even be a dream sign!  :smiley: 
But once I moved and got up, my arm really was asleep. It took a minute to get feeling back into it lol.  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Failed my WILD last night. But I'll do much better tonight; I'll try to keep my awareness up  :smiley: 
I just remember a fragment.

I remember looking at an assortment of finger nail polish colors. I picked out a purple sparkly nail polish, but looking at my fingers, I already had it on. I saw a pale blue which looked cute, and I looked to the right for my friend. She was the master of everything nails. She smiled at me.

----------


## Matte87

Even fragments are worth writing down, so good job on that  :smiley:  How's your MILD attempt coming along?

----------


## Sydney

Oh gosh.. I haven't even started incubating or anything! Sadly, I don't know where to start :/

----------


## Matte87

I'd start with a goal. Using any of the four elements. Why not try summoning a small flame in your hand? Visualize yourself doing that when going to bed, also do some mantras, "I'm dreaming" is a really good one. You should also visualize yourself saying that phrase in a dream. Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Ok  :smiley:  I'll imagine first, the flame catching in my hand; then, I'll imagine me saying, "I'm dreaming," while the flame is still flickering.  :smiley: 
Over and over and over.

Oh yea. If you say mantras/forcing imagining in your head whilst trying to fall asleep, won't that keep you awake? :/ I've always thought that.

----------


## Matte87

It should be on your mind, preferably the last thought but it doesn't have to be. Me myself have a very hard time staying focused on the mantras for more than a minute or two. I usually drift off and daydream about lucid dreaming or something else. But the intentions of getting lucid is there and I usually succeed when I want to.

----------


## Sydney

Ok cool  :smiley:  thanks much!

----------


## Sydney

No success on my WILD last night. Lost consciousness :/ but I didn't use KingYoshi's tech last night.
Anyways, I remembered a dream and a fragment  :smiley: 

*Dream:*
I was with my Cross Country team I think. Sam was also with me. We came to a small looking building. I had no idea why we were there, we just were. We went inside.
We walked through a small hallway. I looked up to see a huge vastness of space. There were about 3 platforms suspended in mid air in a huge chasm. The only way to get to these was by walking along the small paths to them. The platform on the left was just a small platform. No idea why it was there. The platform in the middle looked like a gazebo, with pillows in it, and "plush" vines around it. The rightmost was leading to another hallway once you walked along it. I didn't really take this into thought, because I didn't really notice that the platforms along with their joining paths did not have any gates or anything to keep you from falling in the huge chasm. The whole time, I was trying to get to the gazebo, because that's where everyone was. I first went on the leftmost platform, crawling along as not to fall off (deep below was a huge chasm, and I couldn't see the floor beneath it). Once I got to the end, I noticed that a couple of pillows were on top of the platform. I also noticed that I couldn't get to the gazebo from here. Clinging to a pillow, the pillow slipped. It fell, leaving me, dangling, holding onto the platform. Scared to death, I slowly heaved myself up. I slowly crawled back onto the joining path, and I saw Sam just sitting there, in the way. I tried to get by without falling (the paths were that narrow), but she wouldn't move. I managed to get by her. Once I got to the end, I went to the rightmost joining path. Once I crawled through it all, I looked down. The floor is only about 20 feet below me now. I see a bride and her groom dancing around. I see pictures on the wall nearest me.

And all through the dream, I never could get on the gazebo, even though there was a path straight to it.

*Fragment:*
I remember being in a large, large, LARGE hallway. It was so large that I could not see the ceiling, but I could see the sides of the walls. They were about 50 feet away from me on both sides. I remember traveling in a car to a lego house. It was so cool. I said, "Wow, I love legos!" I don't really know why we were here. I don't even know the purpose of the dream, actually. It's like I was beating a rival (who was a guy) at something, like collecting a ton of bugs or something.

----------


## Sydney

Lost consciousness again last night. I was trying to focus on my fan noise and stay in the same position (I was lying on my side) but I eventually moved and I didn't realize it. I became unfocused and fell asleep.

Here's my dream I remembered though:

I walked into my bedroom. I was greeted with a fresh breeze blowing through my open window. I looked to the left. There was my bed, made. My mom must have cleaned my room.

Then I looked to the left of my bed, on my bedside table. Sitting there, was an aqaurium. I looked closer. I saw a green body.. with a curling tail. I wanted to think it was a chameleon. 

It wasn't mine. But maybe my mother got it for me.. I have been wanting a small pet after all, but more like a gecko, not a chameleon.
Then I looked to the right. On my desk, sat another aqaurium and a special jar. In that aquarium, I saw a turtle! I was so happy. But in the jar, I saw a creepy spider thing. It kept trying to jump out of the jar.

I looked back onto my well made bed. I saw another aqaurium, this time smaller. It was another turtle, but it was a little one! It was precious.

I heard a car door slam. I looked out the window, and saw my friends (not exactly my real friends) get out of a car and go through my front door.

I met them in the upstairs hallway. I don't really know why they were there. Once we got into my room, we all sat on my bed. Then one of my friends got out a small enclosed jar, opened the lid, and scooped out something. What came out in her hand was a small, brown, wriggling thing. Like it was trying to get away. It was a cricket! At that exact same moment, about three of them jumped out. I screamed. "Omg help me get them up!" We got them put back in there safely, and closed the jar tightly.

I can't remember the rest of the dream, and I never could figure out what that spider thing was.

----------


## Matte87

Haha I would have taken the spider and fed the crickets to it, I love spiders!  ::D:  Nice dreams Sydney, too bad your WILD attempts aren't going as planned. Also I have to ask, are you trying to WILD at the beginning of sleep? Because that's not really ideal, you'll most likely lose consciousness if you do that and you won't enter REM. Just making sure  :smiley:  Keep it up!

----------


## Sydney

I know well not to WILD before getting proper sleep  ::D: 
I tried that once. Never going back  :tongue2: 
But I've been trying to stay conscious, but it's just so dang hard. Last night, I WILDed kinda weird. I repeated mantras in my head the whole time (Mind awake, body asleep), and I moved around/rolled over/scratched itches just as if I was falling asleep for the first time in the night, or going back to sleep after being suddenly awoken. After about 10 minutes, I stopped repeating the mantras for some reason, and then I fell asleep in about a minute.
Do you think it was because I had the mantras on the "front" of my mind?

----------


## Matte87

Yeah you kept your mind at work and also focused on your body, which prevented you from falling asleep. Finding that middle ground is very hard, I gave up a long time ago on WILD attempts because of that. Not too focused so that you can't fall asleep, but too little focus and you will. But like I said before, with your dedication you'll master it some day  :smiley:  Once you get the hang of it. Keep it up Syd!

----------


## Sydney

Sorry I haven't posted in a while!
I have to go ahead and admit I've been slacking on my writing my dreams down. But I had a long dream last night and I recorded it  :smiley: 
Here it is:


I think the dream started in my school's gym. I was there with some of the guys in my class, for some reason they were tiny. Like little dolls. They made a house under the bleachers where they hung out the whole time.

I think we were having a dance class or something, because a woman (probably a dance teacher) brought in a whole group of girls a little bit younger than me, dressed in cute dance outfits. After that, a man brought in asian kids about the same age, who were also dancers.

I think this was some sort of competition, to decide who had the best dancers. I was with the girls. We had to freestyle dance (just dancing what you "feel").. and I actually did pretty good. I did this weird breakdancing thing and another girl did the same.

Later on, we were still in the gym. I had found a large plastic bag (like the ones you get when you get groceries, only a lot bigger) and tried to use it as a parachute. I jumped up in the air, breathed in, and then I went upwards. Whenever I breathed out, I descended. It was so awesome.

I remember going inside my school's computer lab, but it wasn't exactly in my school. It was kind of in my dad's house! Anyways, I walked in and a "substitute teacher" was there. She was tall, had blonde hair, and was kinda preppy.

She made the lab look totally different. There were purple computers, and there was a pallet made on the floor.

For some reason, I asked her how to turn up the RAM in the house (wtf, RAM? Like computer RAM?)... and she told me to go to the electrical unit and insert a key or something or other.

I walked upstairs to the multi-purpose room in my dad's house. Once I got up there, I saw tables scattered around the floor, all set up for a party or something. Music was playing, but not very loud. I only saw like 3 people up there. A person at the computer, a man that looked like a Hobbit, and a woman who was dancing around.

I walked over to the electrical unit and did something. I heard a low boom. Then another. Then another. It kept going until it got very low and creepyish. I was afraid that if the "RAM" got too high, that our house would explode.

I left the beeps going like that and walked downstairs. Sure enough, when I walked back into the computer lab, I saw.. the teacher.. on the floor.. fried.

I ran back to the gym in a panic. I looked on the floor.. and there were all the kids, including the teachers.. dead.

I ran back through the house to the back garage. Once I walked outside, I saw many, many animals. It was horrible. The animals were starving, and with nothing to eat, they threatened to eat me. I watched the scene in horror; a black lab threw a small grey kitten at an orange tabby, and the tabby gobbled it up. Beyond them, I saw tons of rabid dogs. Afraid, I ran to the nearest car, and found Sam. She was standing beside it. We hopped in, turned the keys in the ignition, and drove as fast as we could out of there. I called my mom on the way, to let her know what happened, and she told us to meet her at the first stop sign. I was confused, but we drove (carefully, we don't have out licenses yet) until we found them.

----------


## Sydney

No luck on my WILD attempt. I had a pretty vivid dream though.  :smiley: 

I'm in my room, hurrying for something I do not know what. My sister Ken walks by with her purse draped over her shoulder. She says, "Hurry up! We're going to the dentist." Disgusted, I hurry more.

The next morning, we're in the kitchen. My mom asks me, "So, did you go to the dentist yesterday?" I reply no. I guess I didn't make it in time." She looks at me puzzled, like wanting to know why.

So now I'm in this humongous airplane, and it allows all of us to walk around in freedom. It literally was as big as a mall on the inside. We were all sitting at glass tables, wrapping gifts or something like that. Someone was talking to me about the Lord of the Rings trilogy.
Someone to the left of me. I think it was a guy, but I wasn't sure. He was talking to me about one of the hobbits, Sam. He wanted my opinion on him. I thought he was so brave and cute. (I'm not really for Sam, I'm really for Legolas..  :wink2: ) I imagined him in this weird costume.. but it was a really cool costume. It was white with a ton of jewels on it or something like that.

And now, I was in a small compartment in the plane. I was with my little brother, and we had a sack of things. I looked upwards to find a flat screen TV on my favorite channel playing. We were sitting on a very cushioned plane-couch, and there were two wide windows to the right and left of us. It was so awesome.

Anyways, in that sack of things I think there was some candy. Maybe a coloring book or something like that. There may have been water bottles in there, too.

Somehow, I fell out of that compartment. I remember coming closer and closer to the ground. When bam! I hit the ground, and landed on my shoulder. I felt a hot bubble of pain rise in my left collarbone. I felt around there with my hand, and felt the bone, a little bit out of place. It was more annoying than painful. I walked a little bit until I found a Japanese pilot, waiting with a small airplane to take me to the main one.

Once we got there, I hopped back into the small compartment. My brother was still waiting for me. Something from our new sack fell out, and he ran to grab it. The doors were almost closing and we were about to lift off - but luckily he jumped in. Right as he did, we steadily and slowly went upward, almost like a rocket blasting off. There was a man with something on his back that was allowing him to float with the plane, outside hovering. We could see him out of our window. It was almost like he was controlling it as well, because when we stopped in middair, he pointed forewards. In that split second, I saw a window in front of us from a house that was right by where the plane was parked. Inside the window, I saw my Youth Pastor's wife making something in the kitchen. Then we blasted off with such force.. it was so awesome. We were back in the air again in the couple of seconds.

I looked inside the back, and found a cute shoulder purse for me. It looked familiar somehow. I told my brother that Sam also had one of these.

Then my stupid alarm woke me up.

----------


## Matte87

I love flying dreams! Your recall is very good, if you update your DJ more it'll become even better  :wink2:  Also, you should join the competition  :smiley:  Great for motivation. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Sydney

Oooh competition?  :smiley: 
Thanks Matte!
I think I'll begin (again) to put my dreams on here as well as DV's DJ. I keep forgetting about it!
Alright I had a pretty vivid dream last night, and it was pretty long. Proud  :smiley: 

Here it is:
I remember being in our school's gym. It was weird, because where our weight room used to be is where there were some flights of stairs that went up to very big suites. I "lived" in one of those suites while I was in the dream, but by myself. I was now sitting on the bleachers in the gym. For some reason, I was getting dressed. I had only my underwear on when a flood of people from my school came down the stairs.  I quickly ran to the bleachers, covered myself up with my jacket and pants, and sat there. Everyone sat on the bleachers where I sat, but they didn't notice that I was unclothed.

One of my coaches asked me from below, "Sydney, can you come do blah blah blah?" (can't remember what he said) I replied, "Um no. (Then I noticed it sounded rude) I'm about to leave." He nodded, and walked out the open gym doors.
Oh yeah, as I looked outside from where I was sitting, there was no sun shining, it was just cloudy and bright.

Most of the people were still sitting there from my school sitting on the bleachers with me. As I looked at all of them, I noticed they were wearing costumes. As if it was a special day and they had to dress up or something like that.

A few seconds later, someone said, "Okay, lets go!" and jumped off of the bleachers. The others did so as well. As soon as the gym was empty, I slowly tried to pull the jacket around me and zip it up, but I noticed that it was already around me halfway zipped up, and that my pants were on. Confused, I zipped up the rest of my jacket and climbed down off the bleachers.

I headed towards where the weight rooms used to be, and was welcomed by a huge "old Egyptian pyramid like" set of stairs. I sauntered up them, all the while looking around at the bright lights that looked like they were coming from nowhere.

Once I reached the top, I saw two sets of stairs. Confused once again, I went to the left set to try first. Once I finished those, I looked to my right and found my suite! I entered and found my mom standing there. I have no idea why she was there, probably to welcome me or something. We looked around for a bit in the kitchen. Once we opened the fridge (or pantry, I'm not sure what it was), I was greeted by delicious delicacies. Or, what I thought was. I saw at the bottom a couple of candy bars. And maybe a coke or two. At the top, there was a small bag of Aerated Hershey Kisses, my favorite. I held them out to my mom, my face bright. She nodded and smiled. "Don't eat everything though," she said, "They might get angry."

I didn't know what she meant by they, but I didn't care. I put the Kisses back into the fridge and closed it. I told my mom I would look around some more. She said okay, and went back downstairs to the gym. I remember searching my room, but finding nothing interesting (or I just couldn't remember it). For some reason, I ran out of the suite, maybe in an effort to catch my mom for something. Ran down the stairs without falling, and asking her something. Then I sped back up the stairs to the suite. Now I would check out another room. I always wanted to look at this room. It was full of cool things! When I first walked in, I was greeted to a rack of dolls. There was one doll that you could press on and it would make noise. This doll looked like a little boy. I pressed on his hand. He started singing a song, it sounded familiar, but only in the dream. He was singing a very hard song, and there was white noise behind it, so it sounded a little distorted. Once it finished, I looked around some more.

----------


## Matte87

Amazing dream  :smiley:  Sounds like that might be used to create your own dream room one day, one which you visit and put all kinds of stuff in and induce dreams to. If you want to join the competition, check out the thread that I made and post amount of dreams each day and I'll include you  :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

Awesome dream! I just dont have any of those amazyng long dreams, I really like the feeling of being "awake" or "watching a movie" during the night and when I wake up I dont have a feeling of emptyness of when Im sleeping. Just great  :wink2:

----------


## Sydney

Okeydokey, sounds good!
I know, I just love that feeling.

----------


## Sydney

Had no recall last night. Failed WILD as well! Ugh.
I can do this! Maybe I should change my anchor.. my mind keeps wandering away from it.

----------


## Sydney

Had a WBTB, but failed my WILD. I just seem to be falling asleep too easily.
Remembered 3 fragments and 1 dream though  :smiley: 

*Fragment 1:* I remember being in a dark living room. I was standing behind a couch facing a TV.

*Fragment 2:* I was in  aclassroom with a couple of other girl. We were looking around for something - I think it was a poster. We found a poster in a closet that had Japenese faces on it.

*Fragment 3:* My mom and I were walking through a house unknown to me. We exited through the front porch and heard builders overhead. A girl ran down the stairs inside and yelled, "Wait!" We turned around. "Oh, I thought you guys were burglers." She panted. We talked for a while.

*Dream:*

My friends and I were in the mall. I was walking throughout all the stores, I guess window shopping. There were dogs everywhere. They were spread out in a weird formation. They may have been police dogs, looking for drugs or something. They were big, really big. Like bigger than a Great Dance. They had white coats that looked like a Golden Sheperd's, but they were scary, showing their teeth at me. I cowered away in fear. But I kept walking. I saw some guards in what looked like a men's clothing store.

Now I was on a side balcony in the mall with my friends. I don't exactly know what we were doing. We sat down on the ground. I carried a binder for some reason. I dropped it off the balcony. As soon as I did, my mom appeared and picked it up.

----------


## StingPT

Hey sid. If you are falling asleep too easily try to extend a little more your WBTB. And/or getting a nice anchor  :tongue2:  I can know one which has made various WILDs to a friend of mine and DILDs to a newbie, months ago. Its an isochronic tone, its a repeating pulsing sound that is relaxing to some people and helps as an anchor. Its called "Mindtrap" and its supposed to make you have trains of thoughts by putting you deeper in your consciousness. You can put it on columns or in your phone. Just play it and relax on it. Focus. I think that is better not to put it on repeat because it starts in a "awake" frequency" and in the end it leaves you in a "dream" frequency. Its like a binaural beat but you can listen to it without phones. WILD wit it at the same time. If you cant enter a WILD within its 15 minutes lenght, put on reapeat no problem  :wink2:  The link: http://iso-tones.com/MindTrap.mp3

Just my 2 cents  :tongue2:

----------


## Sydney

Cool! Thanks Cardeal! I'll try that as well as DEILDing tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Good luck Sydney!  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Ok, so, I never heard my DEILD alarm. It was about 4 hours and 30 minutes after I first fell asleep. The alarm sounds like someone hitting a wall (I don't want it to be too unnatural, as it might jolt me awake/wake up others in the house).
But I attempted a WBTB/WILD last night, while listening to the isochronic tone Cardeal told me about  :smiley:  I wasn't able to fall asleep correctly, my eyes kept fluttering about lol.

BUT, tonight, I'm setting another DEILD alarm, and getting up to WBTB again as well. If I wake up for a DEILD, I'll try to use FILD (since it is super hard for me to not concentrate on where my SP is).. and maybe I'll use FILD in my WILD.
Wow a lot of acronyms.  :Cheeky:

----------


## StingPT

Try not to move or stress out with the eyes. That probably happens because when you were awake your lights were on for a long time. When in a WBTB try to reduce the amount of ligths you see.

Now for the isochronic tone. Just focus on the sound, try to imitate the sound in your head, like let it entrain in your head xD That will make you focused only in the tone. Now you remembered me of the FILD, If I wake up in a DEILD I will test it out.

----------


## Sydney

Thanks, Matte reminded me! For so long I had forgotten about that technique.
Okay! It just seems like the tone is short. Last night during my WBTB, I finished the tone. I was numb, but not all the way.
Do I listen to it again? Or stay still and daydream/focus on sounds, etc.  ::D: 

Oh and, I've heard that if you listen to beats like these (I'm not sure about isochronic tones though) for a while it will start losing its effect. Is that true for MindTrap?

----------


## StingPT

Just put it on repeat. On the contrary. The more times you listen to it the more effects you will feel. But not on repeating. If you are constantly repeating it it will not ghave much effect. The thing is the sound because its repetitive and relaxing for me. And the effects help

----------


## Sydney

So I should or shouldn't put it on repeat?

----------


## StingPT

Repeat it

----------


## Sydney

When I repeated it last night, it looped for about 45 minutes, and I just stayed in the same level of relaxation. Maybe I'll just use it once, and use my anchor for the rest of the time.  :smiley: 
- - - -

I remembered 1 dream. I never heard my DEILD alarms last night, and being stupid as I was, I set them to 2:50 A.M. and 4:30 A.M. (instead of setting them to 2 hours and 50 minutes and four hours and 30 minutes after going to sleep) But, oh well. If anyone has a good DEILD alarm (sound/mp3) please let me know.  :wink2: 

Dream:
I remember being on a factory's land. I looked upon where it was supposed to stand; only to find bits of charred rubble, blackened debris, and scorched grass. I wonder what had happened here. All of a sudden, I heard people's voices call out from down below. Like in the ground. I couldn't tell what they were saying, but they were probably calling for help. I heard the voices the strongest under a pile of burned debris, but I couldn't lift it. For some reason I just walked off.

I came to a restaurant parking lot. The restaurant was quite open; it didn't have a door, just a very large archway leading into the building. I walked inside and saw a large buffet that lined the left wall. Beyond that, ahead of me, was another large archway that lead to where people were sitting down, eating. I looked on in awe, because I was hungry.

Suddenly, my mom appeared beside me. I don't know why. She was just there. I think she came to eat, or she heard about the factory explosion and was worried about me being out there all alone.

We walked back to the site of the explosion and heard the voices again. We just didn't know what to do. No one knew how the explosion was caused. As I moved toward the right to get a good view of the site, I accidentally hit a pail, causing a nearby ladder to wobble in its standing position. It was weird; these ladders and pails that were all holding something together.

----------


## StingPT

My alarm is 1 sec, only a beep. I dont know if your phone is like i put the auto snooze to 3 seconds and as so it repeats 2  times beeping 3 times. If you want i can upload it  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Oh that's cool! If you don't mind  :smiley:  I use an alarm on my computer.

----------


## Sydney

Well, I recorded a simple low beep from my phone on my computer. I turned the volume all the way up, and the computer was about 3 feet away from me on the floor. I didn't hear the beep, and I set the alarm twice, so tonight; I'm using another simple low beep tone. But, it's actually 4 simple beeps all together. I'll put the volume a little lower though.

Also, attempted a WBTB last night, as well as a WILD - but I fell asleep because I forgot what I was doing. It seems when I actually try to fall asleep with WILDs, I end up forgetting what I'm doing.
- - - -

Well, I remembered a full dream last night, but didn't write it down, so now I remember pretty much just a teeny tiny fragment.

I remember traveling somewhere with my sister. The background was kind of red, and it looked like there were trees behind us. It was almost like we were in a building that had leafy decorations all over.

----------


## Matte87

Dedication, I like it!  :smiley:  Keep it up Syd, you'll get it right after a few tries.

----------


## StingPT

Sid do you still need the alarm? Good work on your dedication  :wink2:

----------


## Sydney

Sure! If you don't mind.  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

Set my alarm for WBTB last night, but I fell asleep trying to recall my dream before even getting up for WBTB. :/
- - - -
2 dreams remembered! They were in pretty vivid detail.

*Blackout*
I walked into my school's gym. It was pretty dark, but there were people inside. They were watching a movie on a projector I think. Avoiding them, I walked all the way around the gym to a small, dim room, only illluminated by one light bulb. There were about 3 kids in there. They crouded around a small crate. I pushed my way through, and looked into the crate. I saw cokes inside it. Mainly Mountain Dew (what mainly they looked like) and Diet Coke. A teacher was beside me now. She picked up a Dr. Pepper off of the floor that fell out of the crate and handed it to me. She told me that she thought I might of liked it better. I nodded.
We had to pay for the cokes, but I didn't, and the teacher never caught me.

Now I was inside our school's high school hallway. I can't remember which room I was in, or what I was doing, but I do remember that there was a black out in that part of the school. I remember seeing a flashlight earlier in one of the rooms, but I ignored that and felt my way to the end of the hall. For some reason, a random room down the hall's lights never went out.

When I found my way to the lunch room, there were 2 people in there. It was dark in here as well, but a single fluorescent light bulb flashed in the far left corner. I told them that someone shut off the lights in the high school hallway, and we need to find out who it is. I remember walking outside with them through the back doors in the lunch room. It was light out now. There was a tree where there was never one, right where we came outside. I think we just stood there, and waited. I remember a picture of us kneeling on a brick step, with the leaves falling all around us, looking into a window. 

Now we headed back inside through the way we came. All of the lights were turned on now. I talked to one of the girls with me and we ran to the high school hallway. There was a ton of kids there. The library was open, but it wasn't a library in my dream. It looked like a little stage that popped out of the wall, that had a side door on top of it going into a closet of some type. And there were props on that stage. Also on the stage, were some guys snickering at us, and one looked familiar. I think he was in my class. They told me that they had my sister in this closet. Somehow, my friend turned into Sonic the Hedgehog! She grabbed me and ran into the closet. "She" was so fast that the guys didn't even notice we went inside. Now I was looking down into a bowl inside the closet, and saw a tiny, shining thing dancing around in it. Maybe struggling. I realized that it was my sister! It was so cool. I have no idea how she got into that form.

*City Lights*
We were on a sail boat. I think my cat was driving. Yes, I know it sounds weird, but she was a fantastic driver! She was a bit bigger (fatter) than a normal cat, and stood up like a human when she wanted to.

My mom and I were the passengers on this boat. When we got to a good spot on the water (we may have been in a river, but I remember boats being parked all around us), we looked up and saw the moon. It was so vivid and so clear, and very close. On the water, I saw shining lights dancing around the moon. It was a breathtaking scene.

I just remember blackness. Now my cat was driving a car, and me and my mom were coming along once again. She (cat) was driving in the city. We parked at a very tall mall building. When we went in, we were mesmerized by the first floor. Tons and tons of beautiful things, but so expensive. Each floor had a specific theme, and usually had cut out cardboard people to show excitement.

I can't remember which floor we were on, but I walked all the way to the end of the room and saw the cardboard cut outs. It was a family of four (mom, dad, sister, brother) all happy and smiling as they watched TV and played games in their living room.

We were on another floor now. I found a scarf, in which I tried on. It was bit too heavy to be a scarf, but it was pretty. It had green on the edges, and had sparkles that dotted the rest. I looked on the price tag, I can't remember the price, I just know that it was expensive.

Blackness. And now we were about to go on a high way. There were many cars coming, so we had to yield to them. My cat was still driving. A cop was standing obout 10 feet from us, with a grenade launcher mounted on his shoulder, aiming at us! I ducked. My mom told me that he did that because we weren't allowed to "park" there, in which we weren't, so he would try to shoot us with his grenade launcher. He looked pretty furious and he also looked like he didn't have the guts to do it. All of a sudden, my cat gets out of the car and now she's walking onto the high way, cars are screeching and turning trying not to hit her, but some fail. They graze her some, but she's alright.

The cop was still there. If I had become lucid, I would have took his grenade launcher and shot him in the face. I would have also saved my cat.  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Used the mantra, "When I wake up after my dreams, I lay still." I never woke up after my dreams. :/ but I did have a WBTB though, in which I failed. My WBTB was about 20 minutes long or so. I was up doing mantras and RCing. Then I layed down to WILD, no luck. I fell asleep after about 10 minutes. I must have forgot what I was doing.
- - - -
One vivid dream, and a fragment.  :smiley: 

*Fragment:*
I was in my school's computer room, but my math teacher was there to teach us. She was walking around the room, talking to every kid, and teaching them to do this weird fist pump thing.

*Dream:*
I was side by side with a woman I hardly knew. But supposedly, she was my leader, or something like that. We walked down a huge flight of royal stairs, still side by side, and faced a large group of people. There was someone sitting on a throne/judge-like seat (I'm guessing this was the king, or someone held in high authority). While my leader was telling the "king" something, I looked at what she was wearing and what I was wearing, too. It looked like a long green, silken dress down to the floor, with some of it trailing behind her. She had long, flowing hair; which reached down to her hips. She was very beautiful.

I now looked at what I was wearing. A light pink, silken dress, that went down to the floor as well. The sides of my light blonde hair were held back into two small braids (mainly like Legolas' hair in Lord of the Rings) and the rest went down to about my hips also. I seriously felt like Zelda.

I can't remember what all my leader said, but after that, there was blackness. Now we were outside. There were men around, supposedly preparing for battle, because some were dressed in armor. I can't remember what I was doing here, or if my leader was with me or not.

But someone was following me. Later, I found out it was a little creature, a hobbit possibly. He was short, and he looked like Sam (LOTR, not my sister). He held this dark blue stick. It looked like a small tube filled with dark blue powder. I didn't know what it was until he used it on me.

Now both of us were back in the room I started in in the dream. My leader and I, also the hobbit. I had taken it back into the room. It struggled the whole way. I was seriously thinking it was Sam, but it was not friendly.

He took out his blue stick again, and this time, pointed it at my foot. I tried to hit his hand away but for a hobbit, he was pretty strong. We struggled on the floor and my leader was reading something calmly in the corner. The hobbit pointed the blue stick at my foot again, and squeezed. Instantly, my foot starting numming, and it was painful. I smelled metal. Tasted awful. Simultaneously, I heard my leader say, "That is a freezing stick. If he keeps that up for a couple more seconds, the limb could freeze off." I slapped the stick out of his hand, and warmth started coming back into my foot. I stood up, and the hobbit ran away I think.

I walked (limped) over to the beginning of the flight of stairs we walked down in the beginning of the dream. I looked around. Tons of people were there, waiting for a report. I walked awkwardly back inside the room. My leader did a facepalm.

We walked back down the stairs to report something to the people as well as the king. I can't remember what, though.

----------


## Sydney

Got lucid last night! But not sure if it was a WILD, VILD, MILD, DILD... I don't think it was a WILD/VILD, because I didn't feel the transition into the dream at all.
I remember during my WBTB that I was daydreaming about what I wanted to be lucid like. I don't have good memory of this dream - I guess because I didn't have good clarity.
Well what happened was, I layed down for WBTB after 6 hours and 30 minutes of sleeping. Then I started daydreaming about things I wanted to do in lucids, goals I wanted to accomplish, etc. But then I remembered, I'm supposed to be WILDing! So I used my fan as my anchor, but my mind kept going back to the daydreams, so I just forgot and kept daydreaming..
All of a sudden I was dreaming!

I was at my dad's house. I was there in RL, so I RCed a lot just to make sure. At times, my nose felt stopped up, like I couldn't breathe through it as clear, so I kept doubting that I might have been lucid. In my daydream, I was hovering on a platform with someone. It looked like I was at the Coliseum, or an old abandoned building. It looked like I was wearing a pink power suit. The daydream just continued itself, but it also changed, to a different scenario entirely. Finally I could breathe clear once, and I was lucid. I didn't have much control over this dream, like I couldn't stabilize when I wanted to. Happens alot in my lucids. But anyways, it was daytime at my dad's house. I think I was standing in the kitchen, facing my front door. Some "creatures" were coming for me or something, but they were friendly. I think we were playing a game. Now I was outside. (I hate it, because in my lucids, I can't do any "lucid dream" stuff! I never have enough clarity to even realize that I'm actually in a lucid dream yet) The creatures came, and some actually looked like people. I just remember them flying or hovering all around me as I walked down my driveway.

Pretty crappy - because right then my alarm rang.

If anyone knows what kind of lucid that was (DILD,WILD, etc.) please let me know!

----------


## StingPT

Awesome sydney! That can be a VILD (If you entered a dream that you imagined) or a MILD (because you were visualizing various lucid situations). Since you didnt enter the dream while lucid its probably that you had a MILD. When you were daydreaming you were basically doing visualizations and believing that you would be lucid. Thats a MILD for me  :wink2: 

Nice work with your lucid!

----------


## Matte87

I'd say it was a MILD  :smiley:  Nice to see some red in your journal again Syd.

----------


## Sydney

Thanks! Okay, oh and I know, it's been a while.  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Remembered 2 dreams.  :smiley: 

*Last Minute Project*

I was in the computer lab at my school. It was kinda dim in there, but everything I could see was illluminated. The air around me felt dark. My whole class was in the lab with me as well, but I can't remember what we were working on. I got so engrossed into what I was doing that I didn't even notice that the room was empty. I looked around. Jackets and purses were still on chairs. I wondered where everyone went. I walked down the hall and found everyone in the library. It was still dark. I looked on the table, and saw my good friend Erin hurredly trying to glue notecards together to make a posterboard. She was going to put a piece of construction paper on top. I asked her what she was doing, and she said, "What, you didn't know?" I replied no. She said, "Mrs. S (really strict English teacher) gave us a last minute project to do, and we only have an hour to do it!" My other friend C was sitting on the other side of the table, and she was freaking out too.

Then I remember being at our lockers, about to leave. It was dark outside, like stormy dark.

*How Scary..*

I was in a hotel with my family. It looked like we were in London! I've never been there before. I looked out the window and saw a huge brick arch with a building on top, that cars would drive under to get out of the plaza. All of a sudden, bricks and blocks of bricks starting chipping off. Then, a ton started falling into the cars under the arch, trapping anyone inside. The arch as well as the building was about to collapse. But then, it just stopped.

2 seconds later, something large, noisy, and green/bluish was hurled at the other hotel directly beside us. I heard a large BOOM! It scared me so bad. Then I noticed it was a plane! It must have been. All the while I had been looking outside the window.
My dad, brother, and Ken ran out the hotel door. "Wait!" I cried. I grabbed my grey backpack, threw some valuables of mine into it, and ran out.

Just as soon as I crossed the threshold, I heard rain pattering on the roof. Great, I thought. My family had disappeared down the stairs.
I ran after them, almost slipping on the flooded stairs (We are inside, by the way). I finally found the outside, and my family far ahead. I ran up to them. There were police everywhere, and people running from the arch. Pieces were still falling, and we made sure to steer clear from it, as well as the burning hotel. This scene reminded me so much of 9/11.

This was the weird part. My dad and Ken pulled a cardboard box over their heads and sank down into it. The box was really small. Then, Ken popped her head out, and smiled at me. Freaked out, I grabbed my brother and walked a ways. Then an old man drove up in a car, stopped, and got out. He was talking to me about Cross Country. He said, "My boy here, *points to one of his runners*, says he has sharp pains when running. But this *he points to a glowing like rod in the boy's hand* helps to even out the pain, when he holds it."

Just then a biker came up, stopped, and layed his bike down. "Ah," the old man said. "You see this glowing rod as well on his bike?" *he points to guy's bike* (I see a glowing rod attached from one of his handlebars to a wheel) "This also helps him from getting pains too."

I looked at the bike. "I really like that bike.." I trailed off, and blushed when the boy looked at me.

----------


## StingPT

Thanks for your reply syd! So lets have a WILD competition shall we? :»

----------


## Sydney

You're on!  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Had a bad night last night, but was able to remember 2 similar dreams.  :smiley: 

*Driving Scared*
I remember being in a parking lot. It was a very small parking lot. I have no idea why I drove my mom's car, I think she was still inside the store next to it. I put it in reverse without thinking, and the car was idling. I got scared to death because I hadn't driven in that kind of scenario before. My foot reached for the break, but instead, it was the gas. I shot down into the highway backwards. Luckily, my car was halfway in the grass and in the turning lane.

Freaking out so bad, I finally found the break, and my mom popped up. I yelled at her to please get in the car and drive back up.

Later on, I was at someone's house. I was up in her "loft", doing something. I think packing. I came downstairs and got into the car, along with my other three friends inside. All of a sudden, something scared my friend so bad, that she looked like a pale alien. Her eyes were popping out. It was that bad. I don't know what. I freaked out too.

*Driving.. Again*
I was in my mom's large suburban with my twin sister, Sam. I don't know why my mom wasn't with me, but I drove anyway. I backed out of the driveway and turned left. I was trying to turn, to avoid the creek/drop off, but I didn't turn all the way. Once again, I couldn't find the break, and the car dipped off the road. Slowly, it did again. I held my breath. Then the whole thing flew downhill, flying into holes, threatening to flip over. I screamed to Sam, "Holy crap! I can't find the break, put on your seatbelt!" When we dipped into another hole, finally, it happened. The car flipped over. We were upside down in a second. I prayed and prayed that I wouldn't smash into the window. I didn't, and rolled out of the open side window. Sam was okay, we were just paralyzed from fear.

I ran back to my mom's house with Sam. I told her that we had run off the road, and flipped her car. She wasn't mad, she was just shocked and asked us if we were okay.

----------


## Matte87

Go find lemon now and beat us all in the competition  :wink2:  Keep it up Syd!

----------


## lemonDrops

I hate those dreams where you have no control over your car. But it would be a great reason for questioning reality!

----------


## Sydney

I just remember walking outside. It was nighttime. I looked up, and it was snowing.  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Only a fragment. :/
I just remember being late to class. I half walked half jogged to my computer class; only one minute to the bell. My school looked different now.. there was white marble on the floor, and the hall was wider. My computer teacher rushed towards me and wanted me to do something for her. I replied that I might be late for her class, and she said it was alright.

----------


## Sydney

REM Rebound + Apple Juice + WBTB = Success!

Got lucid! Briefly though.
1 dream and 2 fragments.

*Dream:*
I was with my mother. I can't remember what we had to get, but it was at the end of the school year, and we had to rush down to some sort of mini town and grab some things. Might have been animals, because we were in a  hurry.

It was about to storm. I went ahead of my mother and first creeped down a steep slope. Then the snow started falling softly. We ran inside a near building where we think that one of the "things" would be in. There were still a couple of people walking about in the square; unaware of the storm that was coming. As I ran back outside with my mother behind me, a sudden burst of rain flew into my face and flung me into a bush. Getting back up, I ran up to my mother and told her that now we really had to run. Literally, the bottom fell out of the sky as I was talking.

We ran back up the slope, enduring a mixture of rain and cold, hard snow, and finally reached the stone ledge where we had been before. It stopped snowing and raining. The sun peeked out of the sky. All was peaceful. I saw a few people walking in front of us. In my dazing, I didn't notice my mom was running away with my sister about 50 feet away from me.

I started pumping my arms in order to run faster and catch up to them. I couldn't feel my legs. As I ran up the stone steps someone must have kicked my foot, and it sent me flying. I was literally in the air about 7 feet or so.. in slow motion. This is when I thought, "Wait, this is a dream!" In mid flight, I plugged my nose, couldn't really breathe, but I was totally sure it was a dream. I was still in mid-air, about to fall, but then I just started flying/floating. It felt so cool. I began to think about writing this in my dream journal and putting one more lucid dream on DreamViews, and that's when the dream collapsed and I woke up.


*Fragment 1:*
I was sitting in a swing on our school's playground. I sat there, and told my self, "Okay, I'm gonna WILD now." I took my jacket off, placed it on my knees, and closed my eyes.


*Fragment 2:*
I was in the bathroom of our school's gym. A couple of friends were in there with me. They weren't really my close friends, though. I walked into a stall, closed the door, and well, went the bathroom. All of a sudden, out of the corner of my eye, I saw one of the friends standing right next to me, while I was still using the bathroom. I told her to get out. She walked over towards me slowly, but before she could do anything, I kicked her in the stomach, and ran out. I went and told Sam what happened, and she told me, "Yeah, she's disgusting like that."

----------


## lemonDrops

Congrats on your lucid! And it's funny that you WILDed on your school's playground  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Haha Thanks! I know! It seems there's always a piece of my school in my dreams somewhere  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

A little bit of lucidity now and then is always great for motivation, nice job Sydney  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Thank you, Matte!  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

FINALLY remembered some dreams. Just one and a fragment.

*Date: 2011-12-30 05:02:49*

I had a dream about A.G. Well, mainly. At the first part of the dream, I 
was inside my house. My mom was talking about Chuck Norris or something. She 
ordered a cardboard cutout of him, because she loved him so much. It was kind of 
weird, that standing there in the middle of the kitchen. My mom then started 
talking to me about how much she wanted Chuck to visit her house, and she began 
looking out the window.
I was at school now. My P.E. class was running, for some reason inside the 
school. It was odd though, because a girl who never did much sporting or running 
in her life was in front of my sister and I. This girl thinks she's very cool, 
copies other's personalities, and is overall annoying. After we were finished 
running, she turned around and said, "So, who is going to do Cross Country next 
year?" She had that fake innocent look on her face. I told her I was. Then she 
said that she may be too. She looked at me and her expression showed like she 
was so much better a runner than any of us. The dream ended.

*Time: Around 7 A.M.
Fragment:
*
I barely remember this dream. But it was around sunset time. I walked up onto this wooden plank that was propped up as a ramp. There was a small house at the top of the plank, must have been a tree house. I walk in and see all my friends (mostly guys) surrounded by a car. It was a pretty nice car. It was black.. and that's pretty much all I remember about that. But anyways, some of my friends got into the car and started driving. Others grabbed onto the outside of the car and hung on. I did the same. We drove (or crashed through, either way) out of the tree house and down the ramp.
This is where the dream ended.

----------


## Diesel

Hi everyone, I'm Derek or a.k.a Diesel. I Live in the u.s, i'm 14 and finally Im very interested in Lucid Dreaming. I usually have natural lucid dreams but was wondering If I could learn to have it on command. Anyways, Im new to DV so I was thinkin can I join the class? I think I can learn alot from you guys.

----------


## Diesel

Oops, Sorry Sydney!! I didn't know this was your own private workbook. I thought it was like a public forum. Lol, I feel pretty dumb right now. Sorry!! l:  ::roll::

----------


## Sydney

Haha no worries! Totally fine. My workbook is a little boring anyway  :smiley: 
By the way, welcome! If you talk to Matte87 (our teacher  :tongue2: ), he'd be glad to help you!

----------


## Matte87

Uh that was confusing  :tongue2:  Our very first hijacking haha.

----------


## Sydney

Just 2 frags last night :/ Oh well.

*Fragment 1:*
I had my iPhone, and it rang at least 5 times because of new messages.

*Fragment 2:*
I remember a fragment about a dragon. It was almost like I captured Skyrim's dragon and was now riding it. I remember standing in front of it and it was blowing fire into my face. :/

----------


## Matte87

Sounds like a pretty cool fragment! I've never met a dragon in a dream before, perhaps it's worth summoning one  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

I know! I was really surprised.

----------


## Matte87

Let's pick a task we can achieve together for some extra points  :smiley:  Also, make sure you pick three tasks for your "Three Step Tasks"

----------


## Sydney

Okay! How about let's meet each other first? I guess we can start with basic tasks and work our way up.. that's my opinion though  :smiley: 
Oh yea, my Three Step Tasks:

*1. Successfully RC
2. Successfully stabilize
3. Fly*

They're also in my sig ^_^

----------


## Matte87

Yeah let's both do flying  :smiley:  +10 points for that if we both achieve it. Nice list Sydney.

----------


## Sydney

Haha thanks! Yours too.  :smiley: 
BTW, Blue is my favorite color!  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

> Well I remember there being 3 dreams, but only had the "strength" to remember 1.. Then I attempted a WBTB/WILD, in which I failed. BUT, because of my increased awareness, I could have totally DEILDed twice. But I didn't think about it. I fell asleep in my WILD. I woke up from which I thought was a "very vivid visualization" that I may have done during the attempt, but it WAS a dream. Then I fell asleep again, woke up 30 minutes later again, to remember another "very vivid visualization". Hmm.. maybe I'm coming onto something here?
> Probably not



Oh yeah, during the WILD, I was trying to figure out which would be good anchors. I tried a hand on my hip, hand under my stomach, and a pillow touching my arm, but they just didn't feel like good anchors. They did kind of "stick out there" if you know what I mean. But then I tried it with my socks. I left one sock completely on and the other half off. It felt weird, and it stuck out in my awareness. I tried to daydream/let my mind wander, and my mind kept coming back to the sock. I don't know if this was a good or bad thing.

Oh yeah, my dream:

 I remember my mom parking her car  in an unfamiliar town. I was with her. I think she told me she had to stop to get her oil changed or something like that. While some people were working on her car, we walked around what seemed to be the town square. It was in the middle of the town, and I remember it having a fountain. My mom told me that there was an emergency somewhere in the town, and she had to go fix it. She left me in the square. I found some weird radar thingy. Whenever you pressed on a flashing red dot with circles around it, it would solve that emergency/problem in that town. It was so cool because it listed the name of that emergency under the dot.
Later on, I tried to call my mom to see where she was. No answer. I got scared. I tried asking people for help, but they said they hadnt seen her.

----------


## Sydney

Gahh, it seems like I'm letting Team Blue down. :/

But I finally got just a little bit of recall!

*Fragment 1:*

I had a fragment about building in Minecraft. There was a regular person standing in the middle of a the dirt room ahead of me, while I was standing in the corner, still my pixelized version. I looked up and noticed that I was in a very deep tunnel.

*Fragment 2:*

I was with some people online, who were all pretty much my age. It actually wasn't really "online" friends, it was more like a network that I could access anywhere. Like on some weird phone thing I had in my pocket, for instance.
I met Daniel over this network. He seemed oddly familiar to me. He told all of us that he wanted us to come see his house sometime. We wanted to, we just had school right then. I remember walking inside the school to my locker, which was oddly by the front door. I remember opening it and placing the phone thing inside.

----------


## Sydney

Remembered a fragment!





> Somehow I set something on fire, it was pretty dark so I couldn't see. It was a little fire. I tried to put it out by covering it with something. (I don't remember what it was though)

----------


## Sydney

My dream from last night:

I was with my sister. It looked like we were in a field. I can just remember looking down and seeing grass. Somehow we made our way into our mom's house. I found my dad reading something on her bed. I said, "Daddy, can we go to the movies?"
He replies, "No, it will make you yellow in the face."
I don't even know what that means.

So the dream zoomed ahead to when I was driving the car, my sister in the passenger side. My dad was walking in front of the car on the street (I don't know why). He looked really gangly, but he wasn't in real life.

----------


## Sydney

Yess got lucid.  :smiley:  It was a DILD, but not because of a dream sign. This dream was pretty blurry although I had a fair amount of control.





> I was in my room I think. I dont really remember what triggered me to RC, but I did. I was lucid. I can't remember all that I did here. Although, I do remember Sam following me, saying that she was lucid as well. I walked into my closet with her at my tail, and found a book wide open. I tried to read from it just to see if I could, but every time my eyes moved every word turned to something else. I remember reading weird words like "rime", or something like that. Sam walked away for a moment, and now was my chance. I think instead of flying straight out of my bedroom window, I broke it with my foot, then jumped out face first. I glided slowly downwards to the ground. Looking up, I noticed that it was barely twilight.
> Once I landed, I saw what looked like a shack with lighted torches around it at the end of my driveway. It was pretty odd. I tried to fly again, so I started hovering instead. I closed my eyes and imagined myself hovering. I got a few inches above ground. I noticed it wouldn't work if I concentrated on the whole body, so I tried different parts instead. I focused on my calf, and I started 
> hovering a bit more up and moving really fast to the left. I stopped that and tried to run really fast, but I only ran a little more than I could in the real world. It made me very tired for some reason.
> Somehow I got back inside my house, and was at the base of the stairs. I looked in front of me on the right wall and saw a beautiful picture. It looked like a blue cabin in the woods, with the morning sun illuminating the lake beside it. I wanted to go there. I stuck my hand into the wall. It was pretty hard at first. Then I stuck another hand in, then my nose. I couldn't really get through any further.
> So, I gave up and walked back up the stairs. I walked into my room and was thinking of some tasks I could achieve. I thought of the 3 step tasks, and 
> decided I would do them. First I RCed, then I tried to stabilize. I rubbed my hands together, but nothing really changed. It just looked like little rivulets were swirling in my sight. So I tried to touch things, and the dream became much more vivid and real. But just a little bit. Then I flew out my window once more.
> That's all I remember. I'm not good at remembering the beginning and end parts of my lucid dreams.

----------


## Matte87

Nice dream Sydney! Lots of tries and experimenting, I like it  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Thank you Matte!  :smiley: 
So when are we having our next competition?  :wink2:

----------


## Matte87

Sorry for the late reply. This Saturday  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

2/3/12
31st Lucid Dream.  :smiley: 

*Where are you my Dream Guide?*

I became lucid somehow. Don't remember how though. I know there was some time in the dream before I became lucid.
I was just aware enough to want to find my dream guide. I called out (from what I can remember), "Dream Guide, are you here?" I shouted it again, walking inside the dark room I was in. I heard a voice in front of me. A small light shone around his stern face. He had medium hair that came to above his shoulders. He looked kind of familiar. "I know where your dream guide is." he said. He led me into another room, then disappeared. Another voice sounded through the darkness. It was a different voice. "I'm your dream guide."
Then I woke up.
Dang! I never even got to see my dream guide! It sounded like a guy, but I can't remember what he looked like because he was in darkness.

2/4/12
Just a regular dream.  :smiley: 

I was supposed to go on a journey. I'm guessing I was a spy, but I wasn't so sure. I was sitting on bleachers outside in the darkness, with only a few tall lamps illuminating our path. A couple of other people were with me. They were small Asian people. They were to be my helpers on this journey. We started to walk, the Asians in front, beside, and behind me. I left my purse, so I ran back to get it.
Along the way, we came to a palace. I walked into the restroom there, only to find another Asian lady who was doing her hair. She started talking to me, but I don't think I could understand her.
That's all I remember.

----------


## Sydney

So I had an interesting night last night.  :smiley:  Here's what's in my iPhone:





> I only remember parts of a dream. Here's my most previous one. It was pretty 
> cool.
> 
> In real life, I was at a sleepover at a friend's house. When I tried to go back 
> to sleep, I would say a mantra that would wake me up after my dreams and let me 
> stay still.  Eventually I did between all the noise. I tried to imagine a dream 
> that I remembered from a while ago, because I couldn't remember my previous 
> dream. But just then I remembered. I tried to imagine some of the last seconds 
> of my dream. I guess I made it in! Because I woke up in a sleeping bag in the 
> ...



Heck, it felt like I was non lucid once I entered the dream. Everything was fuzzy. It's like I wasn't "there".
I guess I should still count it though!

----------


## LbV

Awesome lucids Sydney, you have so many! I have some catching up to do.

What are your three step tasks going to be for this comp?

----------


## Sydney

Oh yeah. I haven't decided yet!
Probably something a little more advanced than what I did last time (1. Successfully RC 2. Successfully stabilize 3. Fly).

Okay, I've decided:

1. Successfully Stabilize
2. Push your hand through a solid object
3. Eat something

----------


## LbV

Stablize is on mine too, definitely something I need to work on. Usually my attempts consist of:

"Ooooo finally lucid dreaming again! Better do my RC's. *take time doing my RC's*. Now to stabilize *rubs hands together for 1 second* OK FLYING TIME NOW."

I get way too hyped at the possibilities of my dreaming lol.

----------


## Sydney

Hahaha! That sounds just like me.  ::D: 

But that's great! Stabilizing is definetly something everyone should master  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

1 dream last night! I attempted to repeat my DEILD mantras in my head, and I was for sure I fell asleep while saying them. But I only woke up to my WBTB alarm. :/
Oh well.

So here it is:

I came to school with paint on my face. I could feel it, it felt weird just sitting there on my face. I had to wear clown paint, I think for a costume or something. Probably a circus party at school. I wanted to look at myself in the mirror, but I didn't want to be in public. So I walked into a nearby storage closet that had a small mirror on the floor in it. As I walked in, I closed the door and got on my knees. I looked into the mirror, and heard scuffling. I looked to my left. In the corner, I see two of the guys in my class and some girl. They just sat there in the corner, and put their fingers to their lips, giving me the clue to be quiet. I nodded. I don't know why they were in there. Lol.
So I walked out and find a very large mirror outside. I looked at myself but I didn't look very different.
The dream sped forward and I was in a room (with a bed in it...) with 4 other girls, one being my sister, and a guy who was in my class. We began to sing this song and he began to rap it. It was kinda weird. I remember the vivid image of me sitting on the floor in a weird position, looking at my leg. There was dirt on it.

Well, that's when my sister woke me up because I slept through my alarm. :/

----------


## Matte87

Ah too bad you also had a lucid the day before the competition started  :tongue2:

----------


## Sydney

I know right? What horrible timing on my part.

I've always been known for bad timing.  :wink2:

----------


## Sydney

Just a fragment last night. I actually woke up at 2 different times than the night before last. While using the "I will remember my dreams" mantra, I woke up at 1 instead of 12, and 2:30 instead of 2.
Getting closer to a DEILD  ::D: 

I remember being in a creepy, large house. It was my good friend's house, but not her real house. I noticed this because I saw some weird digital gaming thing that I thought her little brother would play. Anyways, I was walking through with a man who was familiar to me. In the dream, I guess he was like an uncle or something. I remember walking up the stairs and encountering an enemy. Then, I guess it turned into a video-game like situation. I forgot what I did, but I remember running back downstairs with my "uncle" following me. I think we worked out a strategy. Walking back up the stairs, I noticed that the uncle was holding a small bag. I don't know what was in it.
We approached the monster once more, and my uncle threw out the bag to it. The monster took it, and ran off.
I asked him what was in it. "Money." he replied. All of a sudden, his eyes glowed red. I recoiled back in fright. He then started coming after me. It seemed like the monster possessed him somehow, without us even knowing.

----------


## Sydney

I had a ton of mixed, jumbled up dreams last night. And one, I'm sure, involved me having a "trainer" to get me inside a lucid dream. Which I did get inside. It was like he was teaching me how to WILD inside the dream.

*How did I get here?*

I think this is where the dream started. I may have become lucid at this part.
I "woke up" in a hammock. Unsure of where I was, I lifted my head up and scaled my surroundings. Just 10 feet away from me was a small cliff with a river at the bottom of it, and a waterfall supporting it. To the left of me were hills, and what looked like trees lining the landscape. It was so beautiful. I think now is when I got semi-lucid.
I jumped out of the hammock to my left, and landed so cautiously as to not fall into the river. I steadied myself, and started running up the hills, trying to get home. (I say I was semi-lucid here, it was just really vivid at this part, and I remember doing it)
Somehow I got home. I saw a girl who looked oddly familiar to me reading something at my dining room table. I looked at what she was reading. She shied away from me and moved the magazine away. I gave her a dirty look, and I quickly ripped some pages out the back of the magazine. They were just ads (the pictures or words didn't look very weird). Finally I got the whole thing and looked at the cover. "You..you were reading..this?" I pointed to the 3/4 naked girl on the cover. I knew what it was, I just didn't want to say it. Disgusted, I threw it in the trash.
(I think I lost my lucidity here) It was a total blur until I met a guy in my closet (I know, it sounds weird) and he told me that he would help me with my WILDing, because I was struggling with it. Intrigued, I asked him to help me. I got on one knee and it felt like I was having a seizure in my eyes. He was telling me things that I don't remember. Then suddenly, I closed my eyes again, and opened them in another dream, where I was lucid.I was on my knees in some sort of desert. The man was still talking to me, but it was faint and I could hardly hear him. The grim reaper stood in front of me. He looked like Lord Death from Soul Eater (I watch too much anime  ::D: ). He told me something like, "Now, you will be transformed!" I felt my legs growing more bones. I could almost feel little sprouting of something on my back. I was turning into a baby dragon!  ::D: 
I got too excited, and woke up.
So would that count for partial transformation? I didn't do it myself, though..

----------


## Sydney

Only a dream remembered last night. I couldn't go to sleep until like 10:30 (got in bed at around 8:30), and I forgot to set my WBTB alarm. So it was a rough night.

I remember standing in front of this very very _very_ tall building. I walked in, and was immediately teleported to the top floor. A man came over to me. You know how in some cartoons, the parent's heads or adult's heads are chopped off by the top screen? Well that's how I saw the man for some reason. Anyways, he told me that this building was some kind of problem solving building. If I had a problem, I should come to him, and he could give me an answer to that problem. There were many floors in this building, each going to the solving of some sort of problem topic. It was so cool.
I remember needing the guy to solve some problem at school, so I called him up and met him nearby. He stood there, and answered my question directly. I asked him another, then another. He answered them without even blinking. I thanked him for his time, and went back to school.

----------


## Sydney

Just an attempted WBTB and 1 memorable dream.  :smiley: 

I remember being in my school's gym after a basketball game. I look around, and see that some specific bleachers are written on. When I walk closer to the writing, I see that everyone has written their names on it and other stuff. I found a small space and wrote my name in it using a marker. Satisfied, I walked out the door along with the rest of the crowd.
It was dark outside. All of a sudden, a boy came up to me. He was about my age, but a little bit older, tall, and had brown hair. He introduced himself to me. (I think his name was Jim) We talked for a few minutes outside while walking. Then a man came and stood a few feet in front of us. "Jim," he said. Then he started talking to him. A car pulled up beside me. I looked inside. The inside light of the car came on, revealing my sister's friend's dad, as well as my sister and little brother. I opened the door and asked if I was supposed to go with them. He said yes. But I told him that I had to go do something first.
I left the car and Jim (he was still talking to that man) and ran to the outside door of our lunchroom. I walked in, and found some people working on dinner. I remember a man sitting in a table by the door. He motioned for me to come over there. I walked over. He told me, "Will you go run tell that lady over there *points* to get in the car and go find Jim ________(last name)?"
"Jim?" I repeated.
"Yes."
"I think he's here."
"Oh well in that case, go get him please."
I ran back out, and met up with Jim again. He was still where I left him.
Then the dream ended.

----------


## Sydney

No luck with WILDing last night. Forgot the dream I had too :/

----------


## Sydney

So I've been working on my WILD technique for the past few days or so. So far, I've gotten to the the onset of SP! I've felt tiny vibrations, and even heard small gusts of wind. But then I got scared and moved. So I'm trying again tonight. I am _not_ moving for any reason while SP is going on. I know it can't hurt me.  :smiley:  I _will_ lucid dream. I _will_ WILD.

----------


## Sydney

My tasks are still the same from last competition.  :Happy: 

1. Successfully Stabilize.
2. Push your hand through a solid object.
3. Eat something.

They're also in my sig.

----------


## Sydney

A had a failed WILD last night, although I do remember some small vibrations and nothing more.
Then I had a huge, epic DILD last night, though.  :smiley: 

I was walking along the beach with my family, we were there on vacation or something. My cousin pulled up in his truck, on the sand, bringing us something. They looked like neon shirts. He showed them to us. Sam and my little brother ended up going with him in his truck to go get something, leaving me there with my mom's car. As my cousin was pulling it, it caused a chain reaction and made my mom's car spin. Apparently it was on neutral. I jumped into the car, and as soon as I did, I started rolling down a small hill toward a seaside warehouse. I frantically searched for the break, I never can in my dreams. I guess this could be a dream sign. I ended up pressing the gas and some other pedal. I sort of rammed into the warehouse, knocking the "Open" sign off of the wall. (I don't know why a warehouse would have an open sign) I got out of the car and looked around. No one was in sight. I looked at the damage. The car was a bit smushed in the front, and there was a large crack in the warehouse wall. I ran, trying to find my mother. I ended up running into the warehouse. I around the corner and found a dead end. There were boxes everywhere. It crossed my mind that I could just hop on top of them to get over the wall, but I didn't. I turned around and suddenly stopped in my tracks. I thought, "Wait, wasn't I _just_ doing my WILD technique in my bed? I must have just fallen asleep." I plugged my nose, and I could breathe.

Now lucid, I walked a little ways until I found the exit to the warehouse. All of a sudden, I girl appeared in front of me. She was a little bit older than me. A large "A" was written on her collar around her neck. She was dressed in a large black overcoat, in a suit of some sort. A kind of crossbow hung over her back. Her brown hair was pulled back into a small ponytail.

"I have come to protect you." she said.
I was shocked. Could this be my dream guide?
"Wait. . . who are you?" I asked.
"I will explain that later. In the meantime, come with me."
I'm not sure where I went, but I followed her down through the warehouse somewhere. Eventually, we came to a large room. I suspected this to be her private room or headquarters.

As I walked into the room behind the strange woman, I saw some more peculiar faces. I saw an attractive young man with the same outfit as the girl, with his short, light brownish blondish hair also pulled back into a ponytail. He was about the same age as the woman.

Beside him, was another... thing. He was a creature of some kind, he wore the same outfit as everyone else, only. . . his hood covered the rest of his face, and the only thing that showed was his exceedingly large mouth, and his teeth showed all the time. He looked a bit creepy.

"We are here to protect you." the woman said.
I turned towards her. "So wait. . . what is your name?"
She said her name, but it was a large, unheard of name and I can't remember it.
She motioned to the man at her side, and told me what his name was. I can't remember that either.
I looked around I noticed that I was standing in front of a car. It looked like my mom's car that I crashed, only.. shinier.

"Well that's all for the invitations, then." the woman said. (I'll call them my 'Protectors' from now on)
"Someone is after you." The man said. "They want you killed."
Who on earth would want me killed in my own dream?
The woman told me that the "Creature" wouldn't be joining us. He was to go off and protect someone else.

I opened my eyes in my room. The walls were and odd shade of red, and instead of a regular bed, there was a bunk bed in the middle of the floor. Where was I just? I RCed. Oh yeah. With my Protectors. But how did I get here?
Interrupting my thoughts was a creepy laugh. I looked around the room frantically, searching for the source. I looked on my bed. My bear was there, but it was a bit moved. Hmm.

The woman Protector walked into my room. "Let's get going." she said.
"Where?"
"Well, to the mall, I guess. If that's where you want to go. We'll meet your other protector there, too."
I looked at her. She was dressed in normal clothes like a normal girl; no crossbow could be seen.

I walked out of the room fully dressed. I was a bit taller than usual I noticed. As I was walking to the door of the garage with my woman protector behind me, I suddenly wanted to drive a baby blue corvette. I thought about it, and when I walked outside. Sitting there was a weird looking car. It wasn't old, but it wasn't new, either. It was my favorite color of blue, with other mixtures. It was oddly shaped, though. The doors were already open, and they revealed shiny new seats and a couple of bags. I opened a bag that was in the front seat. I've always wanted to do that in a dream! Inside, I found a tennis racket, and some other things, I didn't look anymore, because my protector was hurrying me.

I got into the car on the drivers side, because she let me drive for some reason.

We got to the mall, and met the guy protector at the movies inside the mall. By this time, he was fully dressed in his black attire, and so was my woman protector. As we waited in line for tickets, I looked at both of them. They were both on either sides of me, standing stock still, looking around, getting prepared.
"You know..." I said. "You two would make a great couple."
The woman blushed and looked away.
The man smiled. "I don't know about that. . ."

We got our tickets and headed into the theater. We sat in the corner. The woman sat on the right side of me, the man on the left. I felt weird, like I didn't belong with these people.
This was a lucid dream, why wasn't I out doing things, like my 3 step tasks?

Suddenly, I heard a noise. It was a creepy laughing sound. The sound I heard from earlier! The two protectors tensed up, holding onto their weapons. I could see him now. The possessed bear, standing a row in front of me on top of a chair. It was smiling at me. All of a sudden, it jumped upwards in a black blur, and disappeared. I looked at the two protectors. They were looking up. The woman was on the left side of me now, with her crossbow in the air, aiming to fire.
"Hold on." She said.
Just then, the black blur appeared again and came straight towards me at the speed of light.
I heard a sharp sound, I'm not sure what it was, but the arrow made contact with the demon - thing. The bear flew all the way to the left, hitting the wall, and broke open. I swear I saw some black stuff rise out of it.
I plugged my nose again. I was still dreaming. This wasn't fair. I could do anything.

"Are you alright?" The woman asked me.
"Yes, thank you." I said. "What was that?"
"That, my friend, was a possessed doll puppet." I heard the man say.
Suddenly, the dream just ended, or sped forward.

I wasn't lucid anymore, although it was pretty vivid. I was driving my sister's Mustang. It was on a very narrow road. On the side was a creek filled with water. This looked familiar. It was part of the driveway to my dad's house, only it was a lot wider and certainly less stressful. I inched my way in the car for a couple of seconds, then just figured out, that it's not worth it. I backed up slowly, and nearly fell into the creek twice. Then I woke up.

----------


## lemonDrops

Wow that was a cool lucid! Next time you could work with them to get more action

----------


## Sydney

I know! It's really annoying how I don't get lucid enough to actually NOT go with the flow, if you know what I mean.

----------


## Sydney

Fell asleep while trying WILD. I guess I need to start visualizing more.  :Cheeky: 
So I had a kind of nightmare last night. I never have them anymore for some reason. But it was creepy. I also had another dream, but it was... eh.

*Dirty Hotel*

I was in this old hotel. I had the bottom floor, while my sisters occupied one of the higher rooms. On the bottom floor, it was almost like a garage. There was stuff kept in storage there, and then a space secluded off by half walls for my room (HALF walls.. seriously? how creepy is that). I looked around a bit, nothing was really here in my room. Just an old bed and an old chair. I found the door that could close my bedroom from other people. It looked like it was splintered in half, so when I tried to close the door, it was very hard. But I finally did and locked it.

I walked up the stairs to Sam's room. I would probably sleep there for the night.
Once I came into the room, I found my friend Mike and my cousin standing there. They were talking about playing with some kind of toy. After a while, they brought out this shiny thing and told me to come into the bathroom. Once I did, they showed me what it was. It was weird.

*Queen of the Zombies*

I dove into the floor. Realizing I just jumped into an abandoned hotel, I was about to go back out. But then I heard a scream.
My friends needed help in here, and I wasn't sure this was the hotel they were supposed to meet me in. But I guess it was.
I stood up and looked around for them. After a couple of steps, my friends, AG, Erin, Erica, and Kat all came running around the corner. "Thank the Lord your here!" Erin whispers.
"What's happening?" I said.
"There's something in this hotel. It's spawning a ton of nasty zombie looking things." Kat answered.
"Why did you guys come here, then?" I said.
"Because we were just going to come here to search, but then we found the zombies, so we wanted to take a closer look."
We heard large footsteps coming down the hall. "Quick, hide!" Kat whispered.

We all ran to a small room close to the lobby. It had a couch and a fireplace in it. We hid behind the couch.
AG was trying to jump over the couch to get to where we were. She missed twice. She wasn't very agile like we were. "Hurry!!" We half screamed. I saw a knife that was stuck through the back of a couch, its blade visible from the back.
"Watch out for the knife." I whispered.
This time AG got over safely. Now we all hid behind the couch, barely breathing.
The footsteps could be heard once more, and they were extremely close now. I looked up to see what it was. I saw huge tentacles coming through the door. I quickly got back down into a little ball, wishing that it would end.
The footsteps came closer to where the couch was. Once it stood right next to the couch near Kat, she stood up and punched whatever it was in the face. I heard a demonized scream. We all stood up, prepared to do whatever it took to defeat it. Looking at it, it was an ugly tan skinned zombie looking thing. She had tentacles popping out from all around her. Now that I think about it, some had bright bulbs on them, like Christmas lights, only they stung you.

Looking at her in the face, her eyes were popping out of her head, I'm pretty sure her nose was missing too. It didn't even look like she had hair, it looked like someone painted the top of her head. I suspect this to be the queen of the zombies in that hotel. She must have "spawned" them.

She screamed once more. I cringed. I got up the strength and jumped over the couch, barely missing her tentacles, and managed to slap her on the back of her neck. It was cold, clammy, and slimy. I jumped back over the couch, heart pounding.
Erica was now standing in front of this monster for some reason. The queen screamed again, and reached one of its tentacles up to Erica's face. She didn't try to move either. Once the tentacle made contact with her face, nothing happened. What about on top of her head? Nope. Around her body? Nope. No shock.

The demon zombie thing was taken aback. "What. . .why won't they shock you!?"
She turned to AG. "Here, you try." the queen said. (The queen wanted her to try out her tentacles to see if they would shock Erica... is this weird or what?) AG was given the tentacles, but she was just standing there, blank, having no idea what to do.
"Ugh, give them to me!" Kat yelled. She grabbed the tentacles from AG, yanked them out of the queen, and unplugged the power cord from the wall (what the heck?).
Everything went dark. I jumped up from the couch and gave the queen the biggest smacking I have ever done in a dream. Everyone joined in. Haha. The lights came back on, and it revealed what looked like pieces of a waxed figure on the floor. She was really a waxed figure, or manikin, with electricity in her. I guess the hotel was giving her power.
Right then I woke up.

----------


## Matte87

Oh wow what a cool lucid Sydney! Must have increased your motivation tenfold. They might not have been your DG's, but I'm sure you could call on them if you need any help in a dream. Try it!  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

I know! I was thinking about it today. That would be cool if they were, but I was wishing for my DG to be something... I don't know... fantasy, kind of angelic, dreamy like.  :smiley: 
Definetly! I would love to call on them for help. I'm sure they would help me.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sydney

This is for yesterday's dream:





> I remember being in my mom's car. She was driving my sister and I to school, and we stopped by a gas station to fuel up. I sat in the car and looked around. There was a CC's pizza place attached to this gas station. As I looked closer, the heading on the building read: CC's pizza: Now has a LOOP! (Meaning that there was a road from this gas station that looped back around to come back to the gas station, I don't really know why they needed that there, though) While my mom was still pumping gas, Sam and I decided to walk into CC's to get a fountain drink before school. The inside of CC's had a reddish tone to it; the walls were red, the counter was red, and the floor was some kind of red and grey. Plants sat in every corner. We walked up and ordered. We ordered a large so that we could share. We debated on the flavor though, and finally got Dr. Pepper. Even though we got a large to share, Sam wouldn't let me drink it for some reason. She just said I could have one sip. I kind of said something that made the clerk call over to us. "Is everything okay?"
> "Ah yes - sorry." I said.
> We got back into the car and arrived to school. I sat in the corner of the lunchroom, as we always do before class starts.
> Someone in my class said he wanted to pretend like he was new, I overheard, so he came up to our group (we had a pretty large group going, which was weird because I am never in them) and started shaking our hands. He went to each person and either said "Hello." or "BB strawberry." (I have no idea how it's spelled. This is a game that some of the guys play in our class. If you say a word that starts with a 'B' to one of them, they get to punch you in the shoulder, unless you realized what you said, then you have to say "BB Strawberry" before they can get to) The guy was coming closer to me, and was about to shake my hand, but then I woke up.

----------


## Sydney

I attempted a WBTB with no results last night. I remember dreaming, but it was like a complex thread of dreams that now I can't remember any of it. If I do, I'll edit here.

----------


## StingPT

I see that you're still fighting to achieve a nice WILD! Keep trying! And congrats for the lucid  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

Yeah, the dream is still going strong!  ::D:  And thanks!

Once again, no results. Had a bad night last night. Must have been because of Daylight Savings Time.
But I did catch myself a nice dream.

I was walking down a boring office hall. There was  boring blue carpet on the floor and the walls were a boring greyish tan color. I walked inside a room and even found a boring brown bench I could sit on. I saw something that wasn't regularly included in an office - a shower. Huh. There was only a curtain in front of it.

I heard my dad coming down the hall. He called out my name. I walked back out of the room and looked at him. He was a few yards away from me, standing next to an identical room.
"I'm going to take a shower. You need anything?"
"No, I'm fine." I smiled.
"Okay then. I'll be out in just a minute."
He turned to go into the room.

I turned back around and walked down the hallway. I found another room with a shower in it. This timer three girls were standing there. They were going to take a shower, and politely asked me to leave. I said no problem, and walked down the hall once more. I waited a couple of minutes, and came back to the room. They were already in, hidden behind the curtain. I saw they didn't have any towels with them, so I ran and grabbed three and brought them back. I lay them on the brown bench in the room, then quietly left.

----------


## Sydney

I had two dreams and a fragment last night. Here they are:

*Camping with my Buds!*
So I remember being at this camping place. It wasn't like tents and campfires and s'mores and such, it was more like a camp house where we play games and fun activities. I remember doing some weird game that I can't remember. I asked to use the restroom. Once I came back, I was walking down the stairs, and noticed my class was gone. Everyone was gone.

I panicked. Looking around, I noticed a door at the far side of the room. I opened it and it led outside. I walked a ways around a corner and came to some weird garage place. I found another, older class dressed up in costumes. They looked at me funny. I smiled and continued on.

I finally found my class, well only a few of them. They were dress in these weird boy scout looking costumes, even the girls. They wore a shiny blue hat on top of their heads.

Then I woke up.

*Fragment*
I have a vague image of my parents and I trying to fix a TV in a room beside our garage. We were debating on where it should sit.

*The "Mouse" Rollercoaster*
I remember being in a sort of carnival place. There was a lot of people around me, excited. I remember hearing the term, "mouse," it stood for people a bit smaller than humans, like Hobbits, only they didn't have big feet. They were just like small humans.

So anyways, I was boarding a rollercoaster there. Apparently this coaster was a sort of funraiser for that event. And it was homemade - imagine that.

The seat was a bit small for me, but I could still fit right in it. (I was almost the same size as a "mouse" in the dream)
When the coaster started, it kind of cruised down the track. Then we went through a whole bunch of twists and turns. It was awesome. Then I came up to this large tunnel thing, and once I went through, I heard a voice overhead. 
"Double Speed." 
(It was a woman speaking) I went much faster than I did earlier. I went under another light in the tunnel.
"Triple Speed."
I felt my face pull back, it felt so weird and exhilarating.
"Maximum Speed."
I shot forward with so much force that I almost flew out of my seat. It was amazing, I was going so fast. I finally took a curve and came out of the tunnel, nearly blinded. 

Somehow I slowed down to a point where I could move again. The car stopped at a spot where I was supposed to get out and eat something before I could board again. It was required. I was feeling a little queasy, but I just thought it was because of that speed.

I walked over to the two people sitting at the booth. One was a guy, another was a girl. They sat there with a bag of candy and other assortments. I looked at the bag.
"Do I have to... eat all that?" I said.
"No!" The guy snapped at me.
"Here's your food." The woman said, handing things to me.
I looked at it. Inside some Saran Wrap there was some homemade Rice Krispie Treat. Yum. And then she also gave me a pack of mint gum. Also a strawberry. And a water bottle. I said I would eat the Rice Krispie Treat first, then the strawberry, then drink some water, then the gum for the rest of the ride.

As I was eating the Rice Krispie treat, I heard the boy and the girl arguing about what it was.
"Isn't this a sauce?" The boy asked, pointing to the gooey Rice Krispie Treat in front of her.
"I don't think so. I mean, maybe if it was melted, yeah." The girl replied.
Then, a boy and her mom walk in front of me. (I was sitting on the floor by the booth) The boy was chubby, and looked like he was 18 or so.
"Can I talk to you about cutting down my son's share?" said the mother.
Then I woke up.

Aww I so wanted to finish that dream!  :tongue2:

----------


## Sydney

I set my alarm for 5:30 to wake up for the day. It went off, I turned it off, then set it for 5:45. Then I went back to sleep. Awoken at 5:45 by my alarm, I just shut it off completely, and said that I would rest for a bit. You know that feeling where your bed is just so comfy and you just can't get up? Yeah, I had that feeling. It was like my head was glued to the pillow. I "fell asleep" I think, and triggered either a very real daydream (which either led me to a dream) or I entered a dream completely. I'm not sure if this was DEILD, because I don't remember the transition. I just remember darkness, then the dream.

But anyway here it is:

I was lucid from the start. I didn't really know what to do, because I knew I had little time. Once again, I wasn't completely aware, so I just decided to look around. I was standing in a bedroom at my dad's house, only, everything was cleaned out. The bed remained, with some PJ's on it. I walked into the closets, nothing. I knew this wasn't my room, and I knew the person who lived in it. But it was a really familiar name. I heard her mom come up behind me. I asked where the girl was. She said that the girl was feeling a bit sad lately. That didn't answer my question, but whatever.
Somehow, I was teleported.

I ended up on a plane. This plan was very wide, and it didn't have a ceiling. (wth?) It looked more like a carnival ride to me. There were at least a dozen seats in one row. I found the girl sitting on the last seat in one row, looking out the window. I sat beside her. 

"Hey, what's your last name?" I asked her.
She turned to me. "Molly."
Shouldn't that have been reversed? "Okay, what's your first name?"
"Schneider."
The heck?
"Oh, did you get your name backwards?" I asked.
"Um... I don't think so?"
Awkwardly, I turned to my left. Half of my class from school has just appeared and is now sitting next to me.

Then I was rudely awakened by someone else's alarm.

Not sure what this could be. DILD? DEILD? VILD?
I'm just gonna say that it was a DILD.

----------


## Sydney

No WILD success last night, but I'm sure I was close. I did wake up an hour later in SP, but it was only small vibrations that went away quickly.

I was standing outside on my mom's porch. My mom was with me. We were trying to get to our neighbor's house across the street, so that we could take shelter there. Something bad was coming, she told me. I just didn't know what it was.

It was dark outside. Nearly pitch black. There were a lot of people running around in the street, trying to get away from something. I walked down to the steps, and just as soon as I got to the last one, a big, brown mammoth ran right in front of me. 
"What the!?" I shouted. My mom came down next to me.
"We have to avoid them. Hurry, run as fast as you can so you don't get trampled."
I nodded. "Okay, go!" I yelled.
We both ran at the same time, nearly colliding with another mammoth in the same spot. There was a lot of roaring and shouting, so I could barely here my mother when she said:
"Maneuver!"
I zigzagged past everyone, giving me an advantage so I wouldn't get "hit" first. Almost to the other side of the street, my head was almost impaled by another mammoth. Now there were about 5 running towards us from the side. 

Then I woke up.

----------


## Sydney

I had a really vivid dream last night. Gosh, it was sooo vivid.
Ok, here it is:

I started off in my school's gym. There were a lot of girls in there, playing some sports and running around and stuff. It was like a sleepover kind of, at the school. For some reason, our weight lifting room was converted into a little shop. They sold clothes in there, and everything. It was cool. I walked in there, and a weird man I had never seen looked down at me and frowned.
He was dressed in all black attire, and kind of buff. He carried some weird stick/prong thing, that was black as well. His hair was a brownish black.
As I walked back out to the gym, he followed me. I thought that was weird. I looked back at him.
"Why are you following me?"
No answer.
He sliced the air with his "staff." I guess he was showing me what he could do with it, if he ever got really mad at me. For some reason he was, and I did NOTHING wrong!

He pointed it at me.
While I was distracted, he kicked me in the abdomen.
"What the heck was that for!?" I yelled at him. There's no logic to this, but I guess that's because it was a dream.
He just stared at me, pupils dilated.
I turned around and walked off a bit.
Then I turned back around and he wasn't there. He was far away, standing beside the bleachers.
I ran up to him as fast as I could, and jumped up in the air. I tried to kick him, but his staff stopped my foot.
I fell to the ground.
I looked up at him. "What did I do wrong?"
He still looked angry.

I acted like I was walking away. I turned around once more and his back was turned to me. Bad idea.
I ran with all my might, jumped and kicked him in the back with the full force I didn't know I had.
He reeled over and fell on his knees.
"That's payback." I panted.
He got up, rubbing his back. Looking at me now, his face relaxed. Instead of becoming like a demon, he smiled.
"Follow me." he said.
I followed him, kind of shocked at that change.
We went back into the shop. He showed me these boots hanging up. He told me that a little boy had left them here, and I could keep them if they fit me. (I think I hit him REALLY hard..)
We compared the boot to my foot, and the boots were way too small for me.
"Thanks anyway." I said. Then walked out.

I walked back into the girl's locker room. Instead of lockers, they were replaced with showers. There were also some bath tubs along the walls. I saw my classmate AR walk beside me.
"Hey," I said. She stopped and looked at me. "Did you take a shower?"
"No, I took a bath." She said, and pointed to the one she just used.
It was colorful. There were towels draped over it. Also there was a rubber ducky floating on the water that was now going down the drain.

I walked over to a nearby shower. I quickly took my clothes off, grabbed my towel, and stepped in. The water was luke warm, so I backed up against the door, waiting for it to get warmer.
Just then, one of my friends mom's asked from outside the shower if I had enough towels. I draped the towel I was holding over the door. Then I had another one in my hand, and I showed her.

Then I woke up.

----------


## Sydney

No success on WILDing last night. Kept falling asleep.

*Field Trip!*

I was standing outside a fairly large church with my sister, Sam. Staying fairly close together (even though there was no one around us), we walked up to the front doors and entered. There was no lobby, only a large room. The lighting was dim, and at the far end of the room you could see a stage. We walked closer and noticed that a ton of people were around us now. I saw my friend, E, walking towards me. She said that she was happy that we were here.

Before we walked towards the stage, we turned around and faced some stairs. They were stock white and led up somewhere. There we found my other friends standing by the stairs. 

We turned back around to head back to the stage. But before we moved, a loud voice could be heard over the microphone:
"Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome this man right here!" He pointed to the now spotlighted stage. The spotlight was pointing to some man, but I don't remember his name.

"And then later, John Cooper is here to sing for all of you!"

Everyone screamed and applauded. John Cooper is the lead singer for the band Skillet.

The music started. We ran to the stage and saw the man from before start to sing. As soon as a guitar solo came on, E jumped right on the stage and started playing some weird guitar fret thing (she was playing it wrong). She stood up there for a couple of seconds. I was thinking, "Is she allowed up there?"

Sam and I walked out before John Cooper could play.  Darn. We went to "register", like we should have before. We walked down a road and realized, that we were going the wrong way.

"Where are you going?" I asked Sam.

"I was following you!" Sam replied.

I facepalmed, and then turned around. We found our way back and entered the registering lobby. We were put in line with these other 2 girls. We were supposed to walk out in that order.

Somehow we found our way out, and started walking up those white stairs. We found D, and M, playing ball on the stairs. D walked up to the wall, and just as he did, M threw the ball and it nearly missed him. D screamed, and it was hilarious.

*Who wants some hot chocolate?*

A man peeked his head in the door.
I noticed I was in a small white room, and it almost felt like I was on a ship. I was on the floor messing with something.
The man asked me, "Do you know what tastes better? The hot chocolate powder from the flying birds or the birds on the ground?"
(Wdf?)
He meant, what tastes better, this hot chocolate powder from this company, or this powder from this company.
"Well," I said. "The bird in the air's powder tastes not like chocolate at all. It's just disgusting. I tried it, and my hot chocolate still tasted like milk.
"The bird on the ground's hot chocolate, however, is the way to go. It's perfect."
The man nodded, and closed the door.

----------


## Sydney

I had what was supposedly an FA last night.  ::D:  
Then I woke up in SP, but had to move because my alarm was going off!  :Sad: 

*FA:*





> I woke up, and felt my insanely large cat sitting beside me (or rather, laying on me). I smiled to myself. It was dark, so I couldn't see the cat. I then rolled over on my left side. (This is what I thought to have been the FA)
> 
> Then my alarm went off. I was in a different position, on my back, with my cat still beside me. Somehow I had not moved, so I was still in sleep paralysis. I felt small tingling sensations. I heard the alarm going off and I told myself I had better turn it off as to not wake anyone up. I did, and then regretted it.
> 
> It was cool though, because the time in between me rolling over on my side to my alarm going off and being in SP, was instant.



*Dream:*





> After a party, I grabbed Sam and we ran outside of the building. We found a very dark building, in which I assumed my little brother to be. He was an orphan. I don't know why, but he was. And I missed him.
> 
> We ran towards the dark building, and knocked on the door. No answer. We pushed the door and it was open. We walked through, just in time to see about 7 kids running through the hall. "Excuse me!" I yelled. "Hey!"
> The kids turned around and looked at me. "Yea?" they answered.
> "Have you seen Tom?"
> They shook their heads.
> "Oh, okay then," I said. "Would you happen to know if there is another foster home in this town?"
> They nodded, and pointed me in the right direction.
> 
> ...

----------


## Sydney

*Clarity:* 1 2 3 4 5 *6* 7 8 9 10





> Oh my gosh. This technique is amazing!
> So last night, I woke up after 5 hours of sleep, went to the restroom, then got back in bed. I did about, 5 cycles (If I remember correctly.) Then I got comfortable and did one cycle for some reason. After a few minutes I turned over once more (now on my stomach) and fell asleep.
> 
> I woke up.. and my body was completely paralyzed! I could not move. I think I could open my eyes, but I didn't want to! I got really scared (as I always do with SP. T-T). I heard these weird wind sounds in my ears or something, and my body just felt heavy and numb (it was a bit hazy at this part, can't remember much). I just decided, "What the heck, I'm getting out of this!" (I've done this before, and I ended up in a FA) So I tried wriggling my head, then my arms, then my fingers, and finally "broke" out of SP. I lay motionless , still lying on my stomach in my bed. Then I thought to myself, "Crap. I shouldn't have done that." But then I RCed out of reflex, and what do you know, I was in an FA! I got really excited. Still laying on my stomach, I used my arms and "pushed" me out of bed. It was extremely hard to do this. It was like pushing a rusted lever or something (kind of like I was "stuck" to the bed). Then I saw it was dark in my room so I got scared once more (I'm always afraid of seeing scary things in my dreams, like weird shadows and such).




I sat on my bed, looking around in the darkness for my lamp. I shouted, "Light!"
Nothing happened.

I remember that electronics do not work well in dreams, but I turned on the lamp anyway. Light immediately flooded the room. I wanted to see myself in my full body mirror, but was too scared. So I kind of "danced" in front of it to blur my body but see myself in it anyways. I didn't take notice of all the details in my room, I just simply walked into the bathroom and tried to turn on those lights as well. Once I turned it on, the lights shone very dimly. I walked into Sam's room and did the same. Dim.

I shook her awake (at least I think I did), and told her I was dreaming, and to come on with me. She muttered something, but I was too excited to listen to it, and ran out of the room. I stood on my balcony, looking down. It was almost daytime now. I said I would jump off of it. I was afraid I would get hurt. But it was a dream; it couldn't hurt me.

I jumped off of the balcony, landing on my feet. I only felt a mild shock travel up through my legs.

I then walked out our front door, which was a large archway with no door. It was daytime out now. I looked up at the sky, it was clear and crisp. Then I started losing lucidity bit by bit, but I didn't notice. The grass was as green as ever. I saw my mom sweeping the pavement, and my dad was just walking around.

I tried to fly down the steps. Instead, I hovered down them and hit my toe on every single one of them. Since they were brick stairs, it hurt a little. Then I tried to fly around the front yard, but I wasn't making any progress. I tried with all my might to "flap" my arms, but to no avail. Not even if I ran and jumped could I fly.
I gave up and walked over to the side of the house. My house was bigger than usual. I heard my sister, who was outside now. She yelled to me, "Imagine something!"

Good idea. I tried to summon a Lamborghini. Big mistake on my part!

I turned around and visualized what I wanted. A Lamborghini. I wasn't specific, though. I turned around and faced the garage. A really long car, like a limo, was there. It was an ugly shade of green and yellow, and looked like it was made out of coke cans. Ugh.
I tried again, this time it was a longer car, but was an ugly shade of blue. Somehow, the green car had rolled itself down into someone else's driveway.
I tried once more, this time being specific. But it didn't come out as I wanted. A brown car appeared, and it looked like a Model T. I gave up. This was just too hard!

The dream sped forward. I was with a group of people in a grassy field. My lucidity level got even lower, I could hardly control anything. I just had to go along with the story line.
All of a sudden, a nest of "cracker jackers" broke open and swarmed around us. Someone yelled, "Get the powder!" (Apparently, this powder was supposed to ward off cracker jackers) I imagined this white powder. It started raining down from the sky, and the cracker jackers swarmed away. It was kind of like bug spray for mosquitoes I guess. We were careful not to step on the dead ones. They could still sting.

The dream sped forward once more, and I was sitting with a group of people. My lucidity was almost gone now. They were being rude to me. I just walked away, not knowing what to do.





> I woke up. I remember going throughout the morning, kind of sad that I didn't have any more time to use the technique in the night, because of school. My mom handed me a piece of a Reese's. I tore the Reese's apart, and it revealed rich peanut butter and chocolate chips! Then the dream faded. I woke up in my bed.



I was paralyzed again! I just decided to really get out of SP now. I did, and I didn't have an FA.  :Sad: 
I looked at my clock. All of this happened in less than 2 hours. Wow.

*Dream: Don't kill them!*
I was at my dad's house. His house was made into some sort of arena, and they were going to kill two innocent people. A little tanned skinned girl, and a tall boy. I don't really remember the most of this dream, I just remember that they weren't really killed. The people in charge of killing them were playing a trick on everyone.

----------


## Sydney

I just remember a dream fragment  :smiley: 
It was very fuzzy.

I remember waking up in my bed, and walking into my sister's room. She was still lying in her bed, reading her Nook.

----------


## Sydney

Just one dream remembered last night. I got up for my WBTB and got back in bed, but for some reason didn't remember very well that I needed to do the technique. :/

I was with Julia and Emily, also Sam. We were at Julia’s birthday party I had to guess, but we were at my mom’s house. It was weird. The only thing we did at the part was walk around in circles on our driveway.
It wasn’t just us at the party; there were also some girls that Julia didn’t even know.

In the midst of the party, my pastor was in charge of hanging up these gigantic balloons on top of his roof. In the dream, he lived across from us. The balloons were very hard to put up, as he told us later, and they kept falling down.

The balloons looked like giant bugs for some reason. One was a spider, I think another was a bee, and the other I can’t remember.
At the end of the dream, we all crowded around a small table inside a tent outside. On the table was Julia’s birthday cake. Our pastor was standing there.

As we were all talking and about to eat the cake, the pastor randomly just starts putting salt on the cake. We stop chatting and look at him. He stops. Then he started again, and then it started to get all over it. “Stop.” I said, laughing.
He chuckled, and grabbed the lighter.

----------


## Sydney

One long dream remembered.  :smiley: 





> I remember being on some sort of small ship. My mom and I were sitting in what looked like a small boat on the ship, but we weren’t allowed to walk anywhere else. A man (the Captain) and a young boy (his son) were standing near us. The Captain was behind us controlling the small ship. From where we were, it looked like the small boat we were sitting in was in the water, and the ship was above us. It didn’t seem logical, but it didn’t trigger any lucidity.
> 
> All of a sudden the boat lurched to a start, nearly causing some water to come into the small boat. “I assure you it is safe.” said the captain.
> The little boy came up to us to talk about safety rules. When he did, a little screen appeared in front of me that showed a Dr. Seuss-like ship about to tip over. Not only was it about to tip over, it looked like waves were fighting against the ship, so parts of it were breaking off. Among that ship were two passengers, running for their lives. They ran behind a building away from the camera’s view, so I couldn’t see what they did next.
> 
> The little boy told us that that was one of the things you should not do. You should stay calm, grab a life boat or something that can float, and just hang tight.
> 
> The dream sped forward. For some reason, we walked with the captain of the ship and his boy to their house. We walked inside, and I walked down the hall to see the rooms. I looked into one of the rooms and realized that my cousin lives here. Only, he doesn’t have a little brother. I didn’t think anything about it, though.
> 
> ...

----------


## Sydney

I had this pretty cool vivid dream.  :smiley: 





> I remember being with my friend who was a guy. He didn’t seem that familiar, but he was my friend. We were riding my polar bear dog (This was probably Naga from the Legend of Korra)
> 
> Somehow we were in school, but we had taken a break so I could go ride my mount. (Still unsure if it’s Naga or not) We dismounted, and I tied the huge dog near a fence near our school. Once we went inside, we were swept away by a moving bus that folded out of the school. We were on a field trip.
> 
> We arrived at a gym about a couple of seconds from our school. Everyone walked in and sat on the bleachers. I sat with my friend and another girl who I knew. I was shuffling around trying to find a seat with my friends away from everyone else.
> 
> We listened to the speaker go on about something. For all I know we just sat there for a minute or two and got up and left. We went back through the way we came, into the bus. We felt it lurch and fold out of the gym as it had folded in. I heard my guy friend say, “I like riding Naga better than being on this roller coaster.” I looked at his face. It was a slight greenish color, and he looked dizzy. “Hold on,” I said. “We’re almost there.”
> 
> The bus folded back into the school, and we got out. We walked outside and the dog was happily sitting on its haunches waiting for us.
> ...

----------


## Sydney

After I attempted to WILD last night, and got bored, I fell asleep and briefly got lucid.





> Clarity: *1* 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
> Type: DILD (semi-lucid)
> 
> I remember being in some kind of forest area. It was very dark, but for some reason we had these little lamps hanging up in the trees to provide light. I was with a couple of people.
> 
> I can’t remember what caused us to do this, but my friends starting sprinting off, like they got scared of something. I quickly followed behind them, tracking them down with my eyes so that I wouldn’t get lost in the darkness.
> I went around every tree and crevice that I could see that they dodged. I came to a small hill, and jumped off. In midair I thought, “Wait, this is a dream!” and landed. I felt a mild shock in my shoulders and back. I didn’t RC, I just kept following them. Eventually the dream ended. I only took that little moment to notice that I was dreaming, but lost lucidity right after that moment.

----------


## Sydney

I didn't wake up naturally for a WBTB last night. Since I could sleep in today, I woke up briefly in the morning. I then fell back to sleep and had this lucid dream.  ::D: 





> Type: DILD (FA)
> Clarity: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
> 
> I was in a dream. I remember it having some sort of red theme to it. All of a sudden, a thought sprung through my mind. "Wait, is this a dream? I could be dreaming!" Excitement rushed through me. But then the dream started to fade, every time I would blink I would see my room, illuminated by the morning sun. And then, the dream was gone.
> 
> "No!" I thought. I layed there for a second where I awoke, staring at the wall. But then somehow, a pixelated line ran across my line of vision. "What the heck?" I thought. "Wait... what if this was a false awakening?"
> 
> I did the nose RC and I was lucid! From where I was laying, I sat up and tried to get out of bed as slowly as possible. I stood up in my room. It wasn't as vivid as I had hoped.
> 
> ...

----------


## LbV

That's an awesome dream, sounds so peaceful to be hovering around a giant field. You've just given me a boost to get my dedication back. I want to do that!

----------


## Sydney

Hahaha yay I'm glad!  :smiley:  
I know, it was fun!

----------


## Sydney

Oh wow. I haven't posted here for a while.
Okay! Dreams from last night:





> *Epic Dream:*
> 
> Nintendo World was a huge square world (sphere on the outside, square on the inside), but instead of beings walking on the outside of the world; they walked on the inside. There was a huge gap in the middle (where the core should be), and two huge spaces on the sides, so that you could walk right side up again. On the top of the world were just grassy hills. But on the bottom (you would walk around on top until you found a ledge, where you would jump off but the gravity underneath would pull you up under the ledge, where you would then be in Nintendo world) there was also gravity, helping you stick to each side of the square, so it was like you were right side up again. Almost every kind of creature Nintendo had made lives here. I remember running around Nintedo World and seeing what I could see as I jumped from side to side. I saw goombas, koopas, and coins floating in the air. I even saw prince Bowser, who looked just like his father, except much smaller.
> I also saw some fantasy angels, like I saw one with blue hair and blue wings, and I think I saw Roy and Marth.
> And then everyone started cowering in fear, as the King of the Koopas himself had arrived. I stood on a high ledge and watched him enter from space. He stepped on his minions like they were nothing. He was at least as big as a T-Rex. He also reminded me of a bulldog for some reason.
> Ever since there was a Nintendo world, King Bowser has tried to take over. But everytime he has failed. I remember something about that he had to reach the "core" (or "bottom", in this case) of Nintendo world in order to take it over.
> That's all I remember from that dream.
> 
> *Fragment:*
> ...

----------


## Sydney

Arrright. So I'm going to update with a ton of dreams that I was too busy to upload the past couple of days.
Here goes:


*Spoiler* for _Dreams_: 



*1/8/13*

*Dream:* I remember being at a basketball game in which our varsity boys played at. I think the opposing team was British or something. I walked over to the opposite side of the gym where there were more bleachers. My sister Ken was sitting over there with her friends.
I tried to look for an extra seat but I couldn't find one. So I squeezed in between two girls. I suddenly realized that I had left my cheer uniform at home. So I asked Ken if she would drive home and get it for me. She said, "No! Ask Sam!" Just as she said that, Sam walked in. I walked over to her and asked if she could. "Fine." She grumbled. But instead of going back to her car, she went up some random stairs in the back of the gym and I followed her. It turns out that we walked into some man's house. She just walked over to his TV and plugged in her Wii U and starts to play it. I wander over into his sun room and see a cat. Then I heard a voice. "You can pet it." I jumped. I turned around and faced an old man. "He's about to have surgery, but you can pet him."
I went over to him. He lifted up his big, clumsy head and looked at me with yellow eyes. He almost looked fake. I scratched his head. He yawned, exposing his tongue. There was some writing on it. It looked like the word "Feline". Then the dream ended.

*1/9/13

Fragment:* I remember playing some 4-D video game for the Wii U. It was like I was really in it. I remember "warping" back to some kind of family room.

*1/10/13

Fragment:* I remember taking out a box of chips from the pantry, eating them, and saying that they were stale.

*1/11/13

Dream:* I remember walking into the kitchen at my mom's house. Everything was dark except for a lamp that was on in the den. I remember thinking that I was probably lucid, but I didn't RC. I went to the kitchen window instead, and tried to open it. I must have made a lot of noise because I heard someone walking behind me.
I turned around, and it was my mom. She was slowly walking towards me, rifle in hand, pointed at me. It was too dark to tell whether it was one of her own kids or a burglar standing before her. I tried to speak, but no noise came out. I slowly sunk from the counter onto the floor, trying to say something. Finally I said, "It's me, momma, it's me." She then lowered the rifle. Then I woke up.

*Fragment #1:* I remember starting a job in a kids-only-working-factory making stickers. My friend Mike was the manager. He gave me a couple of stickers to start off with, then drove off in his golf cart. I walked around for a minute and found the meat-processing factory, also run by kids.

*Fragment #2:* I remember traveling with a friend and thinking we could do magic.

*Fragment #3:* A woman broke into our house and drew a picture of my sister while she was asleep. We found the woman in our house and got very angry at her.

----------

